# Kyle Rittenhouse trial.   What's your verdict?



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm not sure how many of us here followed the trial.

But for me I seen a few main things that really stood out.

1- he was initially charged of illegal possession of a firearm.  
Virtually all liberal media howled in unison that the kid shouldn't have been armed. 

But as it turns out, he was perfectly within the law carrying the rifle in question.  And it looks like a damn good thing he did.  He may have been stomped or beaten to death if he wasn't armed. 

2- murder and not self defense.
Of the three people Kyle shot, one was threatening to kill him while attempting to snatch away his rifle.  One had a Glock (carried and owned illegally, but he wasn't charged) pointed at Kyle.   And one was beating Kyle on the head and back with a skateboard at the time he was shot.

I can't believe this idiocy ever even went to trial.  Defending oneself from a violent mob is one reason we have the first amendment in the first place.  

I state the obvious.  This was clearly self defense.  The kid should walk.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

Furthermore, the real responsibly here lies with the democrat party mayor's and governors who forced thier own police departments to stand down while liberal mobs of democrat party sponsored thugs burned, looted and terrorized these communities.    
The police were forced to allow it, so the citizens responded themselves.

This was caused directly by the democrat party sponsored tantrums being thrown all over the country because they didn't like Donald Trump.

And I just hope this kid that got caught up in doesn't have to pay for the stupidity and malevolence of the democrat party leaders who wanted to punish Americans for voting against them.


----------



## Bumpygooch (Nov 16, 2021)

It seemed as if the prosecution was actually payrolled by the defense to make their case for them.  This was movie like buffoonery, I can’t believe it was a real prosecution.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 16, 2021)

The trial is a sham in my opinion, as the prosecutor is a clown and the judge is a tool and the defense capitalized on all that. I feel he is gonna walk, as the gun charge was dropped and the remaining charges most likely he be acquitted on.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 16, 2021)

I think that if he did not defend himself he would be dead.


----------



## eazy (Nov 16, 2021)

should have never been a trial.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

One of the clearest self defense cases in modern memory.
And drastically more evidence. (Dozens of video angles, thousands of photos, fbi drone footage, all three people shot shown clearly on film.) Than any self defense case ever.

There has never been another lethal self defense/murder case with more evidence EVER.

Should have never went to trial, the fact that it did is an embarrassment to modern law and order.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 16, 2021)

Did he defend himself?  Yes. 

Did he deliberately put himself in a situation where he’d likely have to defend himself?  Also yes.


----------



## eazy (Nov 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Did he deliberately put himself in a situation where he’d likely have to defend himself?


you mean attending a riot?

being on that street?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 16, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> The trial is a sham in my opinion, as the prosecutor is a clown and the judge is a tool and the defense capitalized on all that. I feel he is gonna walk, as the gun charge was dropped and the remaining charges most likely he be acquitted on.


Do you agree with that?


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 16, 2021)

eazy said:


> you mean attending a riot?
> 
> being on that street?


Yes. 

None of the rioters should have been there, either, but walking up and down the street with a rifle sure wasn’t helping to calm the situation or reduce the danger to the public.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Yes.
> 
> None of the rioters should have been there, either, but walking up and down the street with a rifle sure wasn’t helping to calm the situation or reduce the danger to the public.



I agree.
Going an area where liberal mobs are burning, looting and pillaging is certainly going into a troubled situation.  And is definitely not safe for a conservative minded sane person. Especially a youth or a woman.   As we've seen so often here lately. 

I guess it's a good thing he went there prepared to deal with that. 

If he hadn't been armed as such, he'd likely have been beaten or stomped to death.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

I cant believe this made it to trial. All these assholes wanna be facebook famous with their live stream bullshit. I hate it. But, I think this time its gonna save Rittenhouse. They can spin the narrative all they want, but the video shows what happened on that street.

Rittenhouse is an innocent man being persecuted for political reasons. Regardless of poor decisions that put him there, he reacted appropriately with surprising restraint.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

When the cops are forced to stand down and let your home, your business, and your town be destroyed, tell me you wouldnt be thankful for a group of like minded individuals, even from the next town over, coming to help you protect what matter most to you.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

sorry, the blood pressure is rising again lol. Gotta step away from the news for a while.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 16, 2021)

I followed the entire thing.

Not guilty

That doesn't mean the kid is smart, he isn't.

A 17 year old child had no business being there like he was and he will have to live with that, but he had the right to defend himself against people trying to hurt him, and it is clear he didn't want to be the aggressor.

The onus is on the cops and the state for allowing a rioting horde to dictate the terms of the streets, that shit needs to end.

If any leftist wants to pretend it is ok to burn shit down, they will have to deal with the repercussions from the citizens defending their property. It is never ok to murder over things, but it is more than ok to kill to protect your life when you are defending your things.


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 16, 2021)

The trial is a complete joke. Have you seen the prosecutor talk about his video game activity? It’s pretty laughable. 

Anyway. He shouldn’t have been there. But shit happens, he was attacked, and he pulled the trigger just like anyone else would have. It’s a shame. Stupidity from everyone. 

Nobody who is educated and held value for their future was on those streets during the riots. A little bit of a lapse in judgement from the young man. However.. obviously self defense.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> The trial is a sham in my opinion, as the prosecutor is a clown and the judge is a tool and the defense capitalized on all that. I feel he is gonna walk, as the gun charge was dropped and the remaining charges most likely he be acquitted on.


The gun charge HAD to be dropped, there was no law broken there. How is the judge a tool?


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 16, 2021)

Personally I would love to see him guilty of the other charges as he has gunned down 2 people and seriously wounded another.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 16, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Personally I would love to see him guilty of the other charges as he has gunned down 2 people and seriously wounded another.


guilty of what exactly?


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Personally I would love to see him guilty of the other charges as he has gunned down 2 people and seriously wounded another.


In your opinion, what would have been the appropriate course of action for the defendant?


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

shackleford said:


> In your opinion, what would have been the appropriate course of action for the defendant?


That's exactly what I've been wondering about all the people calling for this kids head. 

What the hell was supposed to do?

Hand over his weapon and prostrate himself to a liberal mob that's likely to beat and stomp him to death?

And if he didn't have the weapon, and was putting out fires and trying to protect property, he'd have been pummelled and beaten, possibly killed just like the sever others who tried to protect their property from the liberal hordes.    

So the weapon might've saved his life. 

And trying to snatch a firearm away from someone else whose panicked while making threats, beating them with skateboards and pointing pistols at them is asking to get shot.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

And I can't stand the "well, he shouldn't have been there".   Do what?   He was.  That doesn't make him guilty.  Foolish? Maybe.  Guilty, no!   

Everyone down there was stupid for being there.   

The real shame, is that out of everyone involved, it was Kyle that acted the calmest and most rational.  

That's why he's alive, and some aren't.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 16, 2021)

Kyle without a shadow of a doubt would have been killed that night if he didn't shoot his gun in self defense. He also had every right to be there and defend businesses from destruction and domestic terrorists. He is an American Citizen and we live in the LAND of the Free where we should be allowed to protect all land, businesses and people no matter what state we live in or come from. Case Closed.

By the way, I hope there is another Kyle waiting in the wings today to take action if needed tonight. If Rioting occurs then its time to "take out the trash." They don't deserve to breathe in my opinion. Wanna be a domestic terrorist? Well then accept the consequences. This shit needs to end and if enough of them end up dead then they eventually will stop their bullshit.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 16, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Personally I would love to see him guilty of the other charges as he has gunned down 2 people and seriously wounded another.


He didn’t break any laws, though.  Terrible judgment isn’t a crime in and of itself.

Should he have been there in the first place?  Absolutely not. But that bridge was crossed.  You can’t expect him to let himself be beat to death by a skateboard or shot.  It’s not like the guys he killed came at him with gestures of friendship.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> That's exactly what I've been wondering about all the people calling for this kids head.
> 
> What the hell was supposed to do?
> 
> ...


It absolutely saved his life.
Nobody was going to step in and help, clearly nobody did. He had to save himself. 
The response has to equal the threat.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 16, 2021)

shackleford said:


> It absolutely saved his life.
> Nobody was going to step in and help, clearly nobody did. He had to save himself.
> The response has to equal the threat.


These are the same people that think a cop should shoot a guy in a non lethal place if their gun is being taken from them. They are obviously a mentally challenged culture and demographic. People like that shouldn't have the right to vote in this country either.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 16, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> These are the same people that think a cop should shoot a guy in a non lethal place if their gun is being taken from them. They are obviously a mentally challenged culture and demographic. People like that shouldn't have the right to vote in this country either.


You instantly know that the person talking has never even seen a gun in real life when they make that argument.

I always say “where is a non-lethal place to shoot someone?”  Any answer that they give us wrong because there isn’t one.

Never mind that aiming at a specific target other than centre of mass is almost impossible on a moving target.  “Shoot them in the leg.”  What, so you hit their femoral and have them bleed out in 45 seconds?  So you have ricochets hit innocent bystanders?

People are dumb.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> You instantly know that the person talking has never ever seen a gun in real life when they make that argument.
> 
> I always say “where is a non-lethal place to shoot someone?”  Any answer that they give us wrong because there isn’t one.
> 
> Never mind that aiming at a specific target other than centre of mass is almost impossible on a moving target.


In the fingertips... That's the non lethal place to shoot... That, and the pp. Sure getting shot in the pp will suck, but a person will live through it. 😂


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> You instantly know that the person talking has never ever seen a gun in real life when they make that argument.
> 
> I always say “where is a non-lethal place to shoot someone?”  Any answer that they give us wrong because there isn’t one.
> 
> Never mind that aiming at a specific target other than centre of mass is almost impossible on a moving target.


Exactly. Any place on the body is lethal if it hits a main artery let me add. If a cop shot the guy in the leg and he died they would be blaming the cop even though they all said "Shoot him in the leg next time instead of his back!"


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Personally I would love to see him guilty of the other charges as he has gunned down 2 people and seriously wounded another.


This is either a troll, or you just won the award for lowest mental function on this board. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> In the fingertips... That's the non lethal place to shoot... That, and the pp. Sure getting shot in the pp will suck, but a person will live through it.


I'm pretty sure there's a whole lot of blood going there, getting shot in the dick sounds like a great way to bleed to death.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> “where is a non-lethal place to shoot someone?” .



The bicep apparently


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 16, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a whole lot of blood going there, getting shot in the dick sounds like a great way to bleed to death.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Super embarrassing, too. 

… unless they’re into that shit. I don’t judge.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Super embarrassing, too.
> 
> … unless they’re into that shit. I don’t judge.


Hey free transition without all the side effects of those pesky hormones or the crazy surgery bill. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 16, 2021)

I think that most of us can agree that the same people calling for a guilty verdict and praising the rioters hero's who were just there to " peacefully protest"  think its ok to start cop cars on fire and throw quarter sticks of dynamite at Police officers after they blind them with red laser pointers. Putting many in the hospital in critical condition where some have even passed away from their injuries. And if they do survive their children have to live with their father not being able to look his children in the eye anymore because he is now blind and suffers from brain damage. Yeah real hero's thats for sure. 

Its sick how disgusting our culture has become.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 16, 2021)

We are prosecuting people and sending them to prison for trespassing the Capitol and making silly faces and taking pictures mocking people like Nancy Pelosi. Its a joke. 

Please save me the bullshit. I've watched the videos and seen what went on. It compares nothing to the summer riots we had to deal with in 2020. Lets review shall we? 

*Albany, N.Y.: *Officer sent to the hospital after protester throws a brick at him

*Atlanta: *Officer Maximilian Brewer underwent surgery after a protester hit him with an ATV 

*Brockton, Mass.: *One state trooper and a few local Brockton police officers suffered minor injuries

*Buffalo, N.Y.: *Two police officers are hit by a vehicle and one other has his leg broken and pelvis shattered after protesters run him over

*Champaign, Ill: *Several police officers suffered minor injuries after allegedly being assaulted

*Cincinnati, Ohio: *Officer narrowly escaped death after a bullet struck his ballistic helmet

*Columbia, S.C.: *15 law enforcement personnel injured during a Saturday riot

*Chicago: *132 Chicago Police Department officers injured in violent riots in the city

*Davenport, Iowa: *A plainclothes police officer injured after an individual opened fire on his vehicle

*Denver: *Three city police officers sent to the hospital after a hit-and-run that also injured a bystander

*Harrisburg, Penn.: *Two police officers sent to the hospital during a violent protest on Saturday

*Las Vegas: *One cop put on life support after he was shot in the head during a violent protest on Monday; 12 additional officers injured during Friday’s rioting

*Los Angeles: *27 LAPD officers injured during weekend rioting

*Lynchburg, Va.: *Several officers were shot at during protests but were not injured* 

Minnesota: *Police officers shot at during a protest, and a precinct in the city was set on fire by protesters

*Maryland: *Protesters injured four county police officers and damaged several police cruisers

*New York City: *Dozens of NYPD officers injured during weekend rioting with one video showing an officer being struck by a car in a hit-and-run.

Over 350 NYPD officers injured in two weeks of protests. Injuries include being hit by vehicles, head injuries from bricks and fire extinguishers as well as other serious wounds.

*Oak Lawn, Il.: *Three officers injured during Monday’s protests

*Oakland, Calif.: *FBI officer Dave Patrick Underwood was shot and killed while providing security for a courthouse, and another officer was injured in the shooting

*Oakdale, Calif:* Two officers suffered injuries after a clash broke out at a protest.

*Philadelphia: *City police reported several assaults on officers and multiple police cars set on fire

*Pittsburgh, Penn.: *Nine police officers hurt and sent to the hospital in clashes with protesters

*Providence, R.I: *9 officers injured after protesters threw bricks at them as violent protests erupted in the city

*Richmond, Va.: *Two officers hurt during a protest after being hit with a baseball bat and a beer bottle 

*Rhode Island: *Nine officers injured amongst rioting

*Sacramento, Calif.: *Seven police officers received minor injuries at the hands of violent protesters

*Salt Lake City, Utah: *21 police officers required medical care after being injured by protesters, with one reporting that he was hit on the head with a baseball bat

*San Antonio: *Three officers were injured after being hit by bricks and bottles 

*San Jose, Calif.: *Several officers sustained injuries during a May 29 protest and one was sent to the hospital

*Santa Ana, Calif.: *Two officers had to be taken to the hospital after being hit in the head by projectiles thrown at them by protesters

*Springfield, Mo: *Springfield Police Department officer Mark Priebe was hospitalized in the ICU with a spinal cord injury after being rammed by an SUV. Priebe has to undergo surgery and will likely never be able to walk again.

*St. Louis, Mo.: *77-year-old David Dorn, a retired police officer, was shot dead by looters. His death was broadcast live on Facebook. Four other police officers were also shot in downtown St. Louis by violent protesters

*Washington, D.C.: *11 Washington police officers injured during Sunday’s protests. One officer required surgery after being hit by a brick in the leg. Over 50 members of the Secret Service were also hurt during clashes, some sustaining injuries from Molotov cocktails


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2021)

The fuck should have never been out there trying to play hero .that said the cops should have been doing their jobs .. America is doomed because of liberals the biggest pussies in America .. I don’t get it


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> The fuck should have never been out there trying to play hero .


If a bunch of subhuman shit stains were setting your community on fire, wouldn't you expect the residents to resist said shit stains?

Kyle's parents had joint custody of him, and his dad lives in Kenosha. He was out there actively protecting his home, even if it was only his home half the time.

Yeah he was armed, but the kid was out there bandaging people up, putting out fires, and washing off graffiti.

The violence was solely instigated by the above mentioned devolved shitstains. This is all very clearly documented.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> The fuck should have never been out there trying to play hero .that said the cops should have been doing their jobs .. America is doomed because of liberals the biggest pussies in America .. I don’t get it


the rioters should have never been out there.
then none of this would have even started.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 16, 2021)

The part that some of you may or may not be aware of is that he was asked by his boss to go there to put out the fires. He was working at one car lot and asked to go to the other car lot to try to put out the fires.

If the police refuse to do their jobs...with the violent history of antifa...I'm packing too.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> The part that some of you may or may not be aware of is that he was asked by his boss to go there to put out the fires. He was working at one car lot and asked to go to the other car lot to try to put out the fires.
> 
> If the police refuse to do their jobs...with the violent history of antifa...I'm packing too.


With how close to Philly I am, when he inevitably gets off I'm expecting more rioting.

Best believe I'm not going to be a victim.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 16, 2021)

I have a solution. If the business owners stood on top of their buildings with loaded AR-15's, you wouldn't see these pieces of shit playing the role of Domestic terrorist and looting.  If the MAYORS took Mayor Daley's approach from 1968, the rioting would have ceased in no more than 24 hours. 

April 7, 1968 – Chicago, Illinois mayor Richard J. Daley announces his “Shoot To Kill” order, ordering The Chicago Police Department to shoot to kill any arsonists and looters during the ‘1968 riots after the Assassination of Reverend Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. on April 4th.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> In the fingertips... That's the non lethal place to shoot... That, and the pp. Sure getting shot in the pp will suck, but a person will live through it. 😂


Maybe someone could hit your pp from a distance but surely no one would be able hit mine.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 16, 2021)

I literally don't care. The outcome of the case will do nothing to change that.


----------



## 69nites (Nov 16, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Personally I would love to see him guilty of the other charges as he has gunned down 2 people and seriously wounded another.


Honestly the only regrettable thing about the situation is he didn't shoot every single person trying to chase him down. You want to be a part of a mob trying to lynch a guy? Feel free to die on the street like a fucking dog. These cunts we're blessed with too quick a death.


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm seeing a lot of comments here of people saying "good thing he had his gun because they would have kilked him otherwise."

Are you telling me you think he would have been killed had he not shown up with a semi automatic rifle? Him showing up with the rifle is what got him in that situation. He didn't go to that riot with that gun because he was in fear for his life and defending himself. He went to that riot to stand around with a rifle and feel like a big man.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 16, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I'm seeing a lot of comments here of people saying "good thing he had his gun because they would have kilked him otherwise."
> 
> Are you telling me you think he would have been killed had he not shown up with a semi automatic rifle? Him showing up with the rifle is what got him in that situation. He didn't go to that riot with that gun because he was in fear for his life and defending himself. He went to that riot to stand around with a rifle and feel like a big man.


Spot on.


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 16, 2021)

And I think everyone here knows I own semiautomatic weapons and am a gun enthusiasts, but people like Kyle give responsible gun owners a bad name and is the perfect example of why there needs to be some sort of change in gun laws. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Are you telling me you think he would have been killed had he not shown up with a semi automatic rifle?


People die in riots even if they arent carrying a firearm. The fact is he is alive because he WAS carrying a firearm, and used it effectively.


nissan11 said:


> Him showing up with the rifle is what got him in that situation


I disagree. I think being chased by a mob and then attacked on the ground is what put him in that situation. 


nissan11 said:


> He didn't go to that riot with that gun because he was in fear for his life and defending himself.


He used it becasue he was in fear for his life. Carrying isnt a crime and is not a valid reason to be assaulted.


nissan11 said:


> He went to that riot to stand around with a rifle and feel like a big man.


You can speculate that is why he was there. Even if you are right, it still doent justify the attacks on him.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 16, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> And I think everyone here knows I own semiautomatic weapons and am a gun enthusiasts, but people like Kyle give responsible gun owners a bad name and is the perfect example of why there needs to be some sort of change in gun laws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


And what gun laws do you propose to prevent a situation like this from happening?


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 16, 2021)

shackleford said:


> People die in riots even if they arent carrying a firearm. The fact is he is alive because he WAS carrying a firearm, and used it effectively.
> 
> I disagree. I think being chased by a mob and then attacked on the ground is what put him in that situation.
> 
> ...


I don't believe it's crazy to think that he wouldn't have been chased if he wasn't carrying a rifle. 
He got himself in to a situation where he felt like he needed to use lethal force because he showed up to a riot open carrying an AR style rifle. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Nov 16, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Are you telling me you think he would have been killed had he not shown up with a semi automatic rifle?


This logic kind of sounds like "Do you think she would've been raped if she wasn't wearing that short skirt at the club?'


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2021)

No one hates liberal pukes more then me . This is a result of liberal policies . The riots should have been stopped dead in their tracks with force  and Rittenhouse should have stayed home instead of coming outside with a rifle


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I don't believe it's crazy to think that he wouldn't have been chased if he wasn't carrying a rifle.
> He got himself in to a situation where he felt like he needed to use lethal force because he showed up to a riot open carrying an AR style rifle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You may be right, maybe the assailants were triggered by the sight of the gun. but what I'm hearing from you is that the attack on rittenhouse was justified because he was carrying a rifle. I have to argue that. He had every right to carry that rifle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2021)

TomJ said:


> If a bunch of subhuman shit stains were setting your community on fire, wouldn't you expect the residents to resist said shit stains?
> 
> Kyle's parents had joint custody of him, and his dad lives in Kenosha. He was out there actively protecting his home, even if it was only his home half the time.
> 
> ...


No that’s anarchy that’s onky happens when the democrats and liberals take control .. Let’s cops do there job


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> No one hates liberal pukes more then me . This is a result of liberal policies . The riots should have been stopped dead in their tracks with force  and Rittenhouse should have stayed home instead of coming outside with a rifle


I agree. this riot shit should have been dealt with swiftly, not even allowed to take place. But your second point... yes the safe choice is hide at home. But the government failed to provide protection and the responsibility fell onto the people.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I don't believe it's crazy to think that he wouldn't have been chased if he wasn't carrying a rifle.
> He got himself in to a situation where he felt like he needed to use lethal force because he showed up to a riot open carrying an AR style rifle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



This is the same argument as the "she wouldn't have been raped if she didn't dress so sluttily" 

We have a right to bear arms in this country to defend ourselves and our brethren. The police were doing nothing staying out of the rioters way. It's was then the citizens OBLIGATION to execute their 2A rights. 

Wether he wanted to feel tough carrying is irrelevant. He was 100% in the right and within his rights. 

Edit @quackattack beat me to it on the rape comparison



Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 16, 2021)

All it took to prevent all of this was for every mayor of every city to get on their local news and declare war against people who use arson and violence when protesting. None of the riots would have taken place if these people knew the consequence for violence would have been being shot no questions asked. The mayors enabled them to do what they did because they told their police they couldn't use lethal force and to stand back.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> All it took to prevent all of this was for every mayor of every city to get on their local news and declare war against people who use arson and violence when protesting. None of the riots would have taken place if these people knew the consequence for violence would have been being shot no questions asked. The mayors enabled them to do what they did because they told their police they couldn't use lethal force and to stand back.


Hell half the city officials encouraged or justified the riots. 

Those officials should be held personally responsible as well for neglecting their duties and responsibilities to their community.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> He didn’t break any laws, though.  Terrible judgment isn’t a crime in and of itself.
> 
> Should he have been there?  Absolutely not. But that bridge was crossed.  You can’t expect him to let himself be beat to death by a skateboard or shot.  It’s not like the guys he killed came at him with gestures of friendshi





Test_subject said:


> You instantly know that the person talking has never even seen a gun in real life when they make that argument.
> 
> I always say “where is a non-lethal place to shoot someone?”  Any answer that they give us wrong because there isn’t one.
> 
> ...



That's a good point. Many soldiers from being shot in the legs and bleeding out quickly. 

And then you've got the neck... arm. 

There ain't no way to ensure shooting someone anywhere isn't going to be fatal.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2021)

shackleford said:


> I agree. this riot shit should have been dealt with swiftly, not even allowed to take place. But your second point... yes the safe choice is hide at home. But the government failed to provide protection and the responsibility fell onto the people.


I never said hide . I said keep your ass home if he did that he wouldn’t be in court crying right now


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> That's a good point. Many soldiers from being shot in the legs and bleeding out quickly.
> 
> And then you've got the neck... arm.
> 
> There ain't no way to ensure shooting someone anywhere isn't going to be fatal.


During basic training there were claims that at close range even a shot in the foot or ankle can be immediately fatal from a fast round like .223. 
Something about the percussion causing an air bubble to the heart or something to that effect. 

I have no idea if it's true, but I could see something to that effect taking place. Further cementing that there's literally no non-lethal spot

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 16, 2021)

Lets use Portland for an example.

If the Mayor would have gone on tv and declared war against anyone who set fire to any business, public statue, or federal building along with Police Departments do you think they would have chosen to act out in violence? 

Its a yes or no answer.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I never said hide . I said keep your ass home





GymRat79 said:


> Lets use Portland for an example.
> 
> If the Mayor would have gone on tv and declared war against anyone who set fire to any business, public statue, or federal building along with Police Departments do you think they would have chosen to act out in violence?
> 
> Its a yes or no answer.


Their mayor is a liberal pencil neck puke ..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2021)

All of this is because we have commi liberal left wing cunts running the country


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> He didn’t break any laws, though.  Terrible judgment isn’t a crime in and of itself.
> 
> Should he have been there?  Absolutely not. But that bridge was crossed.  You can’t expect him to let himself be beat to death by a skateboard or shot.  It’s not like the guys he killed came at him with gestures of friendshi





Test_subject said:


> You instantly know that the person talking has never even seen a gun in real life when they make that argument.
> 
> I always say “where is a non-lethal place to shoot someone?”  Any answer that they give us wrong because there isn’t one.
> 
> ...



That's a good point. Many soldiers from being shot in the legs and bleeding out quickly.

And then you've got the neck... arm.

There ain't no way to ensure shooting someone anywhere isn't going to be t


nissan11 said:


> I'm seeing a lot of comments here of people saying "good thing he had his gun because they would have kilked him otherwise."
> 
> Are you telling me you think he would have been killed had he not shown up with a semi automatic rifle? Him showing up with the rifle is what got him in that situation. He didn't go to that riot with that gun because he was in fear for his life and defending himself. He went to that riot to stand around with a rifle and feel like a big man.



I have to disagree on that point @nissan11 . 

The reason being, that multiple conservative people were assaulted, and even killed during the rampages endorsed by the democrat party over last summer.

I mean shit, they literally executed a man in Portland for wearing a maga hat.   Another conservative was shot and killed by looters for protecting his store.  Dozens were beaten and stomped for bumper stickers, flags or whatever.

So yes, I think Kyle had every reason to believe he needed to protect himself from that same mob, that basically just went from city to city transported by the democrat party and welcomed by democrat mayor's and governors before finding themselves in his.

And deciding to defend his home and work from vandalism when the liberal leaders refused to do so because they wanted to make people suffer for voting against them, is totally understandable.


----------



## Yano (Nov 16, 2021)

My two cents as a hunter , gun owner , and woods dweller. Only thing I'm protecting with a rifle is my family and my land. The way I see it unless a riot is endangering family I have no reason to ever point a weapon at a fellow American for any reason. Red Dawn situation well thats different ,then it's on like donkey kong. That kid went out to play cop/soldier and clearly did not have the emotional stability or training to handle the situation he was in that led to people dying due to his inability to control himself and his weapon. If he would of stayed out of it and let the cops do what they get paid to do they would be alive and that community wouldnt be a pile of tinder right now waiting for the smallest spark to set it off. What should he be charged with ,, I have no clue i'm no lawyer. It's the Karate Kid theory , good ole mr myagi - Best way to avoid punch ? , No be there.


----------



## 1312HVIII (Nov 16, 2021)

Unpopular opinion I guess. 
As a veteran who lives in Minneapolis and attended weeks and months of protests armed, I managed to not murder anyone, managed to help many, and protected my own neighborhood from the masses of folks flooding in from out of town to destroy my city. 
This wannabe vigilante child should 100% be charged and held accountable. If he wants to go play like some hero he should be held to the same standards of such. Rules of engagement and escalation of force are real things. If he felt his life was in real danger when no one else had a firearm aimed at or discharged towards him, well then he should have never put himself in that situation. Scared children should not handle firearms period. Likely he was the instigator since he felt like a big boy with his AR and had no way out of the shit situation he put himself in besides ending multiple peoples lives. I don't care how opposing your views are of the folks he killed, he still took their lives away, threatened or not, words are words, you don't get to shoot everyone who gets angry with you.
Anyways go ahead and flame away. Im sure alot of you "would have serveds" have plenty of words and hatred for me.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Lets use Portland for an example.
> 
> If the Mayor would have gone on tv and declared war against anyone who set fire to any business, public statue, or federal building along with Police Departments do you think they would have chosen to act out in violence?
> 
> Its a yes or no answer.


That same mayor was a democrat party rising star. 
And he was out in the street encouraging the protesters.  Until they turned on him. 

Then he had the police protect him while he cheered the mob from a safe distance.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

Yano said:


> My two cents as a hunter , gun owner , and woods dweller. Only thing I'm protecting with a rifle is my family and my land. The way I see it unless a riot is endangering family I have no reason to ever point a weapon at a fellow American for any reason. Red Dawn situation well thats different ,then it's on like donkey kong. That kid went out to play cop/soldier and clearly did not have the emotional stability or training to handle the situation he was in that led to people dying due to his inability to control himself and his weapon. If he would of stayed out of it and let the cops do what they get paid to do they would be alive and that community wouldnt be a pile of tinder right now waiting for the smallest spark to set it off. What should he be charged with ,, I have no clue i'm no lawyer. It's the Karate Kid theory , good ole mr myagi - Best way to avoid punch ? , No be there.


man, i actually felt like he had excellent control...


----------



## Yano (Nov 16, 2021)

shackleford said:


> man, i actually felt like he had excellent control...


untrained child with a weapon in a situation he had no business being in , he was out of control before he got there , just a child having a tantrum and he murdered people with his immaturity.  thats not control


----------



## quackattack (Nov 16, 2021)

Yano said:


> That kid went out to play cop/soldier and clearly did not have the emotional stability or training to handle the situation he was in that led to people dying due to his inability to control himself and his weapon.


This statement leads me to believe you do not know much about the actual circumstances around the shooting.  Rittenhouse showed incredible judgement in this situation.  He was being chased and attacked by a mob and was able to only engage people who were actively attacking him.  

I suggest you do some reading on this topic.


----------



## eazy (Nov 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Yes.
> 
> None of the rioters should have been there, either, but walking up and down the street with a rifle sure wasn’t helping to calm the situation or reduce the danger to the public.


saw this just now


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

1312HVIII said:


> Unpopular opinion I guess.
> As a veteran who lives in Minneapolis and attended weeks and months of protests armed, I managed to not murder anyone, managed to help many, and protected my own neighborhood from the masses of folks flooding in from out of town to destroy my city.
> This wannabe vigilante child should 100% be charged and held accountable. If he wants to go play like some hero he should be held to the same standards of such. Rules of engagement and escalation of force are real things. If he felt his life was in real danger when no one else had a firearm aimed at or discharged towards him, well then he should have never put himself in that situation. Scared children should not handle firearms period. Likely he was the instigator since he felt like a big boy with his AR and had no way out of the shit situation he put himself in besides ending multiple peoples lives. I don't care how opposing your views are of the folks he killed, he still took their lives away, threatened or not, words are words, you don't get to shoot everyone who gets angry with you.
> Anyways go ahead and flame away. Im sure alot of you "would have serveds" have plenty of words and hatred for me.



No flame here bro. 
You're welcome to your opinion. 

But, I'm guessing that while you were out there playing tough guy during those protests while you said you were armed, I'm betting your not a pimply faced scared teenage kid either.  

And I don't know what I'd do personally, if the police refused to protect my business.  I'd probably be just like Kyle. 

Because I'm not going to just prostate myself in front of a mob and let them burn my shit down.  

But that's just me


----------



## Yano (Nov 16, 2021)

quackattack said:


> This statement leads me to believe you do not know much about the actual circumstances around the shooting.  Rittenhouse showed incredible judgement in this situation.  He was being chased and attacked by a mob and was able to only engage people who were actively attacking him.
> 
> I suggest you do some reading on this topic.


No I understand perfectly , he was an a grumpy child with a gun in a situation he didnt belong in. An that led to him killing people. Thats all there is to it LOL you all keep trying to quantify it ,, he had no business in that street with a weapon period.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 16, 2021)

I do definitely agree that what he was doing was essentially masturbatory militia cosplay. He should not have been there at all and if he hadn’t been the people who died likely wouldn’t have. 

That said, the people who he shot did attack him and he did have the right to defend himself. 

He’s still a fucking idiot for showing up to a riot with a rifle, though, even if what he did wasn’t technically illegal.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 16, 2021)

Yano said:


> untrained child with a weapon in a situation he had no business being in , he was out of control before he got there , just a child having a tantrum and he murdered people with his immaturity.  thats not control


If anyone was having a temper tantrum it was the rioters and looters.  Rittenhouse showed up and was putting out fires and scrubbing graffiti off buildings.  That doesn't sound like any temper tantrum I've ever heard of.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2021)

quackattack said:


> This statement leads me to believe you do not know much about the actual circumstances around the shooting.  Rittenhouse showed incredible judgement in this situation.  He was being chased and attacked by a mob and was able to only engage people who were actively attacking him.
> 
> I suggest you do some reading on this topic.


That’s just your opinion man .. The fucker should have been home protecting his house not playing  hero


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

Yano said:


> untrained child with a weapon in a situation he had no business being in , he was out of control before he got there , just a child having a tantrum and he murdered people with his immaturity.  thats not control


I don't think of Kyle as the one throwing a tantrum. 

He wasn't burning, looting and vandalizing just because he was mad at the bad orange man.


----------



## CJ (Nov 16, 2021)

4 people made the choice to put themselves in a bad situation. 

2 are dead, 1 was shot, and 1 is on trial for his freedom.


----------



## Yano (Nov 16, 2021)

He wasnt a cop , wasnt deputized , wasnt a member of the national guard ,, that makes this kid , just another rioter. Its just that simple.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2021)

Yano said:


> No I understand perfectly , he was an a grumpy child with a gun in a situation he didnt belong in. An that led to him killing people. Thats all there is to it LOL you all keep trying to quantify it ,, he had no business in that street with a weapon period.


This is 100% true


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 16, 2021)

eazy said:


> saw this just now
> 
> View attachment 15293


Saying “he shouldn’t have showed up to a violent riot” is the same as saying that a woman wanted to be raped?

Whoever made that meme isn’t very strong in the logical department.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 16, 2021)

Yano said:


> untrained child with a weapon in a situation he had no business being in , he was out of control before he got there , just a child having a tantrum and he murdered people with his immaturity.  thats not control


Yano it was his land. The United States of America is our Land, the Land of the Free. Anyone has a right to protect it as long as you are a citizen of this country. If you feel that a city is under attack by domestic terrorists (Which those people are with all the antifa bullshit and so forth setting fire to buildings and throwing quarter sticks of Dynamite at police for example) then you have a right to protect that land with a gun and protect your life when you are attacked by the terrorists. Kyle was a very brave man for what he did going up there when he knew the town that he spent time in was under attack by Terrorists. He didn't break any laws carrying that weapon.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> 4 people made the choice to put themselves in a bad situation.
> 
> 2 are dead, 1 was shot, and 1 is on trial for his freedom.


Exactly.  

Everyone involved made bad choices. 

But, what I saw wasn't murder.  It was self defense.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

1312HVIII said:


> Unpopular opinion I guess.
> As a veteran who lives in Minneapolis and attended weeks and months of protests armed, I managed to not murder anyone, managed to help many, and protected my own neighborhood from the masses of folks flooding in from out of town to destroy my city.
> This wannabe vigilante child should 100% be charged and held accountable. If he wants to go play like some hero he should be held to the same standards of such. Rules of engagement and escalation of force are real things. If he felt his life was in real danger when no one else had a firearm aimed at or discharged towards him, well then he should have never put himself in that situation. Scared children should not handle firearms period. Likely he was the instigator since he felt like a big boy with his AR and had no way out of the shit situation he put himself in besides ending multiple peoples lives. I don't care how opposing your views are of the folks he killed, he still took their lives away, threatened or not, words are words, you don't get to shoot everyone who gets angry with you.
> Anyways go ahead and flame away. Im sure alot of you "would have serveds" have plenty of words and hatred for me.


No offense, but seems your pretty uninformed on the topic. 
A firearm was discharged prior to the shitshow by one of the rioters. 
One of the guys he shot was aiming a Glock at him 5" from him as he was knocked to the ground. 
Another that he shot was currently in the process of clubbing him with a skateboard. 

All while actively trying to flee the situation the entire time. He only fired when he had a reasonable fear for his life and safety and took every action possible to flee. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

Yano said:


> He wasnt a cop , wasnt deputized , wasnt a member of the national guard ,, that makes this kid , just another rioter. Its just that simple.


Fair enough. 

But he still has a right to defend himself from others intent on harming him.


----------



## Yano (Nov 16, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Yano it was his land. The United States of America is our Land, the Land of the Free. Anyone has a right to protect it as long as you are a citizen of this country. If you feel that a city is under attack by domestic terrorists (Which those people are with all the antifa bullshit and so forth setting fire to buildings and throwing quarter sticks of Dynamite at police for example) then you have a right to protect that land with a gun and protect your life when you are attacked by the terrorists. Kyle was a very brave man for what he did going up there when he knew the town that he spent time in was under attack by Terrorists.


stop thats just nonsense and you know it  hahaaha omg the street is not his property ,, his home is ,, in another state. You defend your home your family ,, you dont go to another state with a gun to play cop.


----------



## 1312HVIII (Nov 16, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> No flame here bro.
> You're welcome to your opinion.
> 
> But, I'm guessing that while you were out there playing tough guy during those protests while you said you were armed, I'm betting your not a pimply faced scared teenage kid either.
> ...


I guess I missed the fact where the child was a local business owner.


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 16, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I don't believe it's crazy to think that he wouldn't have been chased if he wasn't carrying a rifle.
> He got himself in to a situation where he felt like he needed to use lethal force because he showed up to a riot open carrying an AR style rifle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Do you believe it's "crazy" to think that chasing and beating on someone carrying an AR style rifle might get you shot and killed?

I think it should be expected.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 16, 2021)

Freakmidd said:


> Do you believe it's crazy to think that chasing and beating on someone carrying an AR style rifle might get you shot and killed?
> 
> I think it should be expected.


You’d think.  This is what happens when your generation is largely isolated from consequences.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

1312HVIII said:


> I guess I missed the fact where the child was a local business owner.


According to the testimony. He worked at one of the car lots being vandalized. 

So yes, it was his place of work.  And he had some stake of ownership in it.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 16, 2021)

Yano said:


> stop thats just nonsense and you know it  hahaaha omg the street is not his property ,, his home is ,, in another state. You defend your home your family ,, you dont go to another state with a gun to play cop.


Here we go with the other state bullshit.

I live 10 minutes from another state.  I cross into another state to grocery shopping. My parents live 10 minutes way in another state.  If shits going down around my parents house, I'm going to be there. 

That fact is meaningless.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2021)

I bet anyone if u ask Kyle if he could do it all over again he would pick to keep his pasty ass home


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I bet anyone if u ask Kyle if he could do it all over again he would pick to keep his pasty ass home


for sure


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I bet anyone if u ask Kyle if he could do it all over again he would pick to keep his pasty ass home


I'd bet you're right. 

But he still acted in self defense.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I bet anyone if u ask Kyle if he could do it all over again he would pick to keep his pasty ass home


I'm pretty sure he's got a gunt where his dick is supposed to be. He looks like the kid in high school everyone wanted to punch in the face.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I bet anyone if u ask Kyle if he could do it all over again he would pick to keep his pasty ass home


I agree 1000% percent.  I would not  put myself in that situation.


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 16, 2021)

eazy said:


> saw this just now
> 
> View attachment 15293


I think the rape comparisson is cometely different.
The girl wearing revealing clothes doesn't go around looking to do the raping.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 16, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Here we go with the other state bullshit.
> 
> I live 10 minutes from another state.  I cross into another state to grocery shopping. My parents live 10 minutes way in another state.  If shits going down around my parents house, I'm going to be there.
> 
> That fact is meaningless.


Correct.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> You’d think.  This is what happens when your generation is largely isolated from consequences.


fuckin A man. No consquences, no accountability = some of these fuckers make survival of the fittest a very fast process.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I bet anyone if u ask Kyle if he could do it all over again he would pick to keep his pasty ass home


Now there's a point you'll here no argument from me over.

No matter how you slice it, was a year and a half shit show of headaches and the kids life is effected forever. 

I think basically anyone in any remotely similar situation would just stay home if they knew ahead of time


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I bet anyone if u ask Kyle if he could do it all over again he would pick to keep his pasty ass home


bro, its not that your opinion is unpopular. I agree with you. Its just that its irrelevant, and kind of insulting. Insulting in the way that it implies we all should allow bullies to dictate what we do. Like "Im gonna riot now, so you just stay home". And irrelevant because it has no bearing on if this is murder or self defense. 

No offense intended, I just dont get the argument.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 16, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Now there's a point you'll here no argument from me over.
> 
> No matter how you slice it, was a year and a half shit show of headaches and the kids life is effected forever.
> 
> ...


I don't know bro, if he gets off completely free, he just got a ton of publicity which may end up actually getting him some pussy. From the looks of him, he otherwise wouldn't have sniffed a pussy for another 20 years if ever.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know bro, if he gets off completely free, he just got a ton of publicity which may end up actually getting him some pussy. From the looks of him, he otherwise wouldn't have sniffed a pussy for another 20 years if ever.


There's a chance. Just like there are "libtards" on the left. There are some hefty country lovin girl named Caytlynn on the right that's getting a woman boner over his shit

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2021)

shackleford said:


> bro, its not that your opinion is unpopular. I agree with you. Its just that its irrelevant, and kind of insulting. Insulting in the way that it implies we all should allow bullies to dictate what we do. Like "Im gonna riot now, so you just stay home". And irrelevant because it has no bearing on if this is murder or self defense.
> 
> No offense intended, I just dont get the argument.


Trust me when it’s my fight I’ll be the first one throwing punches . I don’t feel he should have been out there . Him crying in court like a girl proves that . I’m glad u have the fighting spirit but it’s also important to know when to fight and when to stay home


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2021)

The globalists want riots and people like Kyle to play hero so they can establish a police state in America


----------



## eazy (Nov 16, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know bro, if he gets off completely free, he just got a ton of publicity which may end up actually getting him some pussy. From the looks of him, he otherwise wouldn't have sniffed a pussy for another 20 years if ever.


a book, speaking tour, talk show circuit, paid appearances. he's about to be wealthy.


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 16, 2021)

eazy said:


> a book, speaking tour, talk show circuit, paid appearances. he's about to be wealthy.


Maybe he could publish a....dating log. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 69nites (Nov 16, 2021)

Yano said:


> He wasnt a cop , wasnt deputized , wasnt a member of the national guard ,, that makes this kid , just another rioter. Its just that simple.


You don't have to be any of those things to defend yourself with lethal force.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 16, 2021)

Lol.... politics

I rather go eat tree bark and juniper berries w/the vegans..


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 16, 2021)

My verdict: not guilty

What I think will happen: guilty to prevent more riots since businesses are already boarded up

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Nov 16, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> My verdict: not guilty
> 
> What I think will happen: guilty to prevent more riots since businesses are already boarded up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


And that would suck. 

I hope that I'm never in a situation where someone else gets to decide my freedom.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> And that would suck.
> 
> I hope that I'm never in a situation where someone else gets to decide my freedom.


100% agree

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 16, 2021)

BREAKING: Black Lives Matter Protests Outside Kenosha Court House Threatening More Violence -- Where's the FBI? (VIDEO)
					

Black Lives Matter is protesting outside of the Kenosha, Wisconsin Court House on Tuesday as jurors sequester to decide the fate of teen shooter Kyle Rittenhouse. BLM activists threatened violence if the verdict does not find the teen guilty. Where are Chris Wray and the FBI? How are these...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## RISE (Nov 16, 2021)

4 doors more whores


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

How I miss this? Must of been really sick lol

Here is my 2 cents gay boys.

In my opinion he should of never been there should of know nothing good will happen but with that being said he’s 100% innocent. 

Watching and listening to that prosecutor was disgusting. Watching all the evidence and videos clearly he is innocent. FBI “LOST” videos of course they did. 

This trial is about more then Kyle it’s about our right to protect our selves. BLM is there now waiting to riot not even knowing what it’s about not to mention all the lies in MSM about the trial it’s fucked up how they lie non fucking stop.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Personally I would love to see him guilty of the other charges as he has gunned down 2 people and seriously wounded another.


🤦‍♂️ he gunned down a pedophile that tried beating him for putting out fires, cleaning graffiti and helping people. 

You even watch any real evidence or just got your info from CNN?


----------



## CJ (Nov 16, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> How I miss this? Must of been really sick lol
> 
> Here is my 2 cents gay boys.
> 
> ...


I assumed you STARTED this thread.  😘


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I assumed you STARTED this thread.  😘


Lmao thought about it since trial started but decided not to I’ll save it for later lol


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> 🤦‍♂️ he gunned down a pedophile that tried beating him for putting out fires, cleaning graffiti and helping people.
> 
> You even watch any real evidence or just got your info from CNN?


the irony on this reply...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## 69nites (Nov 16, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> My verdict: not guilty
> 
> What I think will happen: guilty to prevent more riots since businesses are already boarded up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Even more than that, someone recorded all the jury's faces and there are people threatening their lives.

Really all those people need to be prosecuted. Felonies all around.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> View attachment 15297


id love to slap the paramedic hat right off his head.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

shackleford said:


> id love to slap the paramedic hat right off his head.


Dumbest shit watching the prosecutor go frame by frame of this guy getting his bicep blown off clearly shows he pulled a gun 2 times and rushed at him and his commentary still lies 🤦‍♂️ 

Then he grabs a rifle and points it at the jury with finger on the trigger Wtf if I was in the jury I’d be like bro I’m about to slap the fuck out you who does that?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I think that if he did not defend himself he would be dead.


💯


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 16, 2021)

Didn’t realize we had so many lawyers at UG this is pretty rad...you guys do pro bono work? Asking for a friend.


----------



## eazy (Nov 16, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Didn’t realize we had so many lawyers at UG this is pretty rad...you guys do pro bono work? Asking for a friend.


jailhouse lawyer checking in


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Didn’t realize we had so many lawyers at UG this is pretty rad...you guys do pro bono work? Asking for a friend.


I ain't passed the bar, but I know a little bit. Enough that you won't illegally search my shit.


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 16, 2021)

shackleford said:


> I ain't passed the bar, but I know a little bit. Enough that you won't illegally search my shit.


That’s about all I know hahaha


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> That’s about all I know hahaha


i cant take credit for that. its a line from a jayz song.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 16, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Didn’t realize we had so many lawyers at UG this is pretty rad...you guys do pro bono work? Asking for a friend.


You haven't been around the forums bro. These days all the best steroid forums have doctors, pharmacists, lawyers, political experts, election experts, teaching experts, child care experts, research experts, military experts (even if they never served), black people experts (even if they are white), foreign relations experts, journalism experts, constitution experts, history experts, geography experts, conspiracy experts, etc..., etc.. etc.. pretty much all of that and a sprinkle of bro science on you know, steroids.
Everyone is an expert in their own mind which is fine I just hope this thread doesn't turn into insults. We all believe what we believe and we don't have to insult each other over our beliefs.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Didn’t realize we had so many lawyers at UG this is pretty rad...you guys do pro bono work? Asking for a friend.


Not about being a lawyer man if you actually watch the footage pay attention to the trial fbi losing evidence it’s pretty self explanatory. I’ve been in court enough times in my life and spent enough on lawyers to know that this kid is innocent. 

Like I said I don’t think he should of been there but he was and it happened and clearly he did everything he could not to not shoot any one if that  was me I would of shot them way sooner. 

It’s to the point where it’s so obvious that the news police and court systems are so corrupt and out to have their way that this trial means a lot more then we even think.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> You haven't been around the forums bro. These days all the best steroid forums have doctors, pharmacists, lawyers, election experts, teaching experts, research experts, military experts (even if they never served), black people experts (even if they are white), foreign relations experts, journalism experts, constitution experts, history experts, geography experts, conspiracy experts, etc..., etc.. etc.. pretty much all of that and a sprinkle of bro science on you know, steroids.
> Everyone is an expert in their own mind.


Well we do have people of all races nationalities and field lbs of work. Funny how people here have smart ass comments and pay no attention to what is going on and like to chime in. 

From the comments I’m reading people that are paying attention to the trial are making valid comments and opinions on what they believe and a few dumb ass comments from people that still think he shot 3 black kids 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 16, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Not about being a lawyer man if you actually watch the footage pay attention to the trial fbi losing evidence it’s pretty self explanatory. I’ve been in court enough times in my life and spent enough on lawyers to know that this kid is innocent.
> 
> Like I said I don’t think he should of been there but he was and it happened and clearly he did everything he could not to not shoot any one if that  was me I would of shot them way sooner.
> 
> It’s to the point where it’s so obvious that the news police and court systems are so corrupt and out to have their way that this trial means a lot more then we even think.


Bobby you should know I’m only talking shit bro. My views align with a lot of your guys views


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Bobby you should know I’m only talking shit bro. My views align with a lot of your guys views


Was more toward other guy lol sorry I’m balls deep in this trial


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 16, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Well we do have people of all races nationalities and field lbs of work. Funny how people here have smart ass comments and pay no attention to what is going on and like to chime in.
> 
> From the comments I’m reading people that are paying attention to the trial are making valid comments and opinions on what they believe and a few dumb ass comments from peopleI


I don't give a fuck about the trial. It will be no sweat off my balls no matter what happens so Im not about to get worked up about something I have no control over anyway. At this point it is essentially entertainment.


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 16, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Was more toward other guy lol sorry I’m balls deep in this trial


Your good I just like to stir the pot sometimes bring a little comedy into a dark situation


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't give a fuck about the trial. It will be no sweat off my balls no matter what happens so Im not about to get worked up about something I have no control over anyway.


Then don’t knock people that are and are having conversations about it makes no sense. And you would be surprised from this forum how much help you can get on many different subjects


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 16, 2021)

PS, @Bobbyloads I also agree with some of your views Im just not near as into it as you which is why I poke fun at it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 16, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Then don’t knock people that are and are having conversations about it makes no sense. And you would be surprised from this forum how much help you can get on many different subjects


I didnt say this forum bro- Im talking about forums that are way worse than this one.  At least here there is only one thread on this.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> PS, @Bobbyloads I also agree with some of your views Im just not near as into it as you which is why I poke fun at it.


It just means a lot to me cause if he loses there will be major changes to self defense laws which they want sounds crazy but it’s the truth


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 16, 2021)

Anyone got a video of this?

Thanks.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I didnt say this forum bro- Im talking about forums that are way worse than this one.  At least here there is only one thread on this.


Go back lol read the others if they still up lmao


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 16, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Go back lol read the others if they still up lmao


oh, whoops


----------



## shackleford (Nov 16, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Anyone got a video of this?
> 
> Thanks.


30 minutes, excellent break down.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 16, 2021)

All good, I don't want to offend anyone and apologies if I did. I am a smartass probably 80 percent of the time and I do agree there is a lot of knowledge here on different subjects.
Don't ever take anything I say jokingly personal.
I do try to give good advice and feedback the other 20% of the time and my goal here is to get along with all or most because I do see there are a lot of older guys here who are solid.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> All good, I don't want to offend anyone and apologies if I did. I am a smartass probably 80 percent of the time and I do agree there is a lot of knowledge here on different subjects.
> Don't ever take anything I say jokingly personal.
> I do try to give good advice and feedback the other 20% of the time and my goal here is to get along with all or most because I do see there are a lot of older guys here who are solid.


All good my bad too I get worked up sometimes that’s why It’s frowned upon for me to start these kinds of threads and get all excited when someone else does lmao


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 16, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> All good my bad too I get worked up sometimes that’s why It’s frowned upon for me to start these kinds of threads and get all excited when someone else does lmao


I don't know if it is because I'm older now but I don't ever remember politics being this big a deal like 10-15 years ago and also not argued about as much on these forums either.
I definitely have done my part in the last few years because if I feel someone has insulted me because of my views I have been relentless in hounding them and insulting the bejesus out of them.
I feel like maybe Im turning a new leaf here. I really shouldn't even get involved with some of the threads because I am not that strongly opinionated I just like to be a jerk sometimes and dive into an argument.


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 16, 2021)

I really appreciate how guys here can man up and apologize to each other instead of just doubling down and just talk more shit. Awesome members here


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know if it is because I'm older now but I don't ever remember politics being this big a deal like 10-15 years ago and also not argued about as much on these forums either.
> I definitely have done my part in the last few years because if I feel someone has insulted me because of my views I have been relentless in hounding them and insulting the bejesus out of them.
> I feel like maybe Im turning a new leaf here. I really shouldn't even get involved with some of the threads because I am not that strongly opinionated I just like to be a jerk sometimes and dive into an argument.


I don’t think a lot of people were into politics before I know I for sure was not until they start intruding directly into your life. Trust me I would love not to care but with all this craziness I feel I have an obligation to know what’s happening for my families sake.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm with @Bobbyloads 
I'm passionate about this case because there are serious downstream consequences to a guilty verdict case law. Including an obliteration of pretty much all self defense rights and a ton of fuel for anti 2A legislation. 

I don't even care about "justice" anymore, that's been a sham for years. What I care about is the ripple effect this would have on my already infringed rights.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 16, 2021)

Didn't read through this, just seen @Bobbyloads tag in and he's goin bonkers


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 16, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Didn't read through this, just seen @Bobbyloads tag in and he's goin bonkers



Backflips off the top rope with a steel chair that's set on fire....he really wants to win this WWE title with some flare


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I don’t think a lot of people were into politics before I know I for sure was not until they start intruding directly into your life. Trust me I would love not to care but with all this craziness I feel I have an obligation to know what’s happening for my families sake.


I used to be good about staying out of it until the BS narrative from the media started throwing red flags for the future 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 16, 2021)

This thread is so American,
Who's from Taiwan that knows how to make shirts....asking for a friend


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Nov 16, 2021)

Not guilty on all charges.

Slic.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 16, 2021)

Not guilty.

So he shouldn't be at a riot with a gun?
Okay....

Last time I fucking checked, we have FREEDOM to go wherever the fuck we please.

Yeaj go ahead and tell.me where I CANT go.
This isn't communist china, I'll go wherever I please, smart or not.

So if a shooting happens at a club or bar, it's my fault because "Things like that happened at bars and clubs"

Naw, he has the right to walk into a shitstorm and stand his ground, like a free man.

So yeah, maybe he shouldnt have been there.
But he has the God damn right to be there if he pleases, smart or not.

Murica


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 16, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I'm with @Bobbyloads
> I'm passionate about this case because there are serious downstream consequences to a guilty verdict case law. Including an obliteration of pretty much all self defense rights and a ton of fuel for anti 2A legislation.
> 
> I don't even care about "justice" anymore, that's been a sham for years. What I care about is the ripple effect this would have on my already infringed rights.
> ...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> View attachment 15298


Shit that was for @JuiceTrain comment lol


----------



## TomJ (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Shit that was for @JuiceTrain comment lol


I was so confused lmao

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## flenser (Nov 17, 2021)

Interesting thread, though nothing was particularly surprising. I'll add my opinion just because I want to. I don't really expect anyone to agree with me.

First, he's not a kid or a child, he's an adult. He's being tried as one. Laws limiting an adult's ability to defend himself (carrying a concealed handgun, for example) due only to his age are a particularly nasty form of discrimination. If he can be tried as an adult, he is one.

Second, he was there to protect property at the request of the property owner. Defense of life, liberty and property is always the right thing to do. And all three are valid reasons to use lethal force. They may not be legal reasons, but they are certainly valid ones. Taking or destroying someone's property destroys both their liberty and their ability to make a living.

Third, it's not the fault of the Marxist governments that these riots are encouraged and permitted. It's our fault for allowing those Marxists to take and hold power. Then we cry when a "child" does what we are afraid to do ourselves.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

Here you go gay boys lol great show live now


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 17, 2021)

UPDATE: Jury in Rittenhouse Case Behind Closed Doors - No Verdict Tonight - Judge Plans to Dismiss Jury For the Evening
					

The jurors in the Kyle Rittenhouse case are still in deliberations.  There is no word on when they will reach a verdict.  The jurors in the Rittenhouse case are behind closed doors.  As the late hours of Tuesday come to an end, there is no word on when a verdict may come. Update: The judge…




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## DF (Nov 17, 2021)

He was very lucky those involved were white…….


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

DF said:


> He was very lucky those involved were white…….


Omg sooooo lucky lol and a child molester like I said he should of never even went there dumb as fuck for that.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Omg sooooo lucky lol and a child molester like I said he should of never even went there dumb as fuck for that.


 Anyone who pops a pedo should get a medal


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 17, 2021)

i feel like if i did what kyle did the police would've shot me on sight ijs


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Anyone who pops a pedo should get a medal


5 kids bro that he got caught not to get graphic but one charge was like anal rape fucking sick fuck


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 17, 2021)

also, whether he walks or not he'll always be in a jail of sorts. he'll need protection, and possibly a name change


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> also, whether he walks or not he'll always be in a jail of sorts. he'll need protection, and possibly a name change


Bro he gets an innocent verdict he’s getting paid heavy millions but his life is ruined either way in jail he’ll get killed or raped and beaten constantly if he gets paid he don’t seem too smart lol so most likely will fuck that up he should of stayed home that night


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Bro he gets an innocent verdict he’s getting paid heavy millions but his life is ruined either way in jail he’ll get killed or raped and beaten constantly if he gets paid he don’t seem too smart lol so most likely will fuck that up he should of stayed home that night


its almost like being a snitch, he now has a lifetime scar guilty verdict or not. Zimmerman is still in hiding to this day


----------



## Kraken (Nov 17, 2021)

I watched as much of the trial as I could, which was most of it. My verdict is to acquit on everything. Then, charge the lead prosecutor with assault for pointing a rifle at the jury. Charge both prosecutors for misrepresenting the facts. And generally for being a-holes. The defense did a good job but I think they missed  few things which are, to be fair, outside of their area of expertise.  

For example, the thing with the enhanced photos and the pixel interpolation. The defense missed something real simple; the fact that there is more than one algorithm (way to do it) means that each one generates different results. So, how did the analyst decide which one to use? To get it to look a particular way of course. This was a big miss.

When they had the hottie cop (Brittney - She can take me shooting any time) on the stand testifying about what happens when an AR is cleared, yes the ejected cartridge can be fired but if you're doing that its most likely because the firearm jammed, and that means most likely the cleared / spent cartridge will have some kind of ding, dent, scratch, whatever resulting from being jammed in or out of the chamber.


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 17, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Personally I would love to see him guilty of the other charges as he has gunned down 2 people and seriously wounded another.



Really?

I personally would love to see him receive a medal for putting a bullet in a pedophile..


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I watched as much of the trial as I could, which was most of it. My verdict is to acquit on everything. Then, charge the lead prosecutor with assault for pointing a rifle at the jury. Charge both prosecutors for misrepresenting the facts. And generally for being a-holes. The defense did a good job but I think they missed  few things which are, to be fair, outside of their area of expertise.
> 
> For example, the thing with the enhanced photos and the pixel interpolation. The defense missed something real simple; the fact that there is more than one algorithm (way to do it) means that each one generates different results. So, how did the analyst decide which one to use? To get it to look a particular way of course. This was a big miss.
> 
> When they had the hottie cop (Brittney - She can take me shooting any time) on the stand testifying about what happens when an AR is cleared, yes the ejected cartridge can be fired but if you're doing that its most likely because the firearm jammed, and that means most likely the cleared / spent cartridge will have some kind of ding, dent, scratch, whatever resulting from being jammed in or out of the chamber.


Some one is paying attention lol agree with everything missed the whole cop testimony shit was really sick the photo shit yeah dropped the ball big time the pointing the gun the judge should of had him arrested right there on the spot that prosecutor is a fucking joke he don’t even believe his own words I have no idea how a person can live with them selves doing that. 

Judge dropped the ball too with that ringtone 🤦‍♂️ really bro he should of known better makes it look super bad 

We’ll see tomorrow Kenosha might go up again lol at least they have a heavy police and national guard presence this time so hopefully they stop that shit poor community had enough already


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 17, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Now there's a point you'll here no argument from me over.
> 
> No matter how you slice it, was a year and a half shit show of headaches and the kids life is effected forever.
> 
> ...





shackleford said:


> bro, its not that your opinion is unpopular. I agree with you. Its just that its irrelevant, and kind of insulting. Insulting in the way that it implies we all should allow bullies to dictate what we do. Like "Im gonna riot now, so you just stay home". And irrelevant because it has no bearing on if this is murder or self defense.
> 
> No offense intended, I just dont get the argument.




Man, both of y'all make excellent points right here.  

It's true, why step in shit when you can see it and step out of the way? 

On the other hand, how long do you continue to allow someone to keep shitting on the floor, making harder and harder to avoid before you swat some ass?


I can't help but think Kyle and his situation is a symptom not a cause.   
What else can you expect people to you've shit all over thier yard and nobody's held accountable?    

There's just not an easy answer.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 17, 2021)

Personal opinion: not guilty. 

Statistically, I'm predicting a hung jury based on the demographic makeup of the 12 jurors. 

7 white chicks. They overwhelmingly hate the much maligned ArmaLite Rifle 15. Tend to be left leaning. Also don't like being called "whores." 

4 white dudes. Tend to be conservative with constitutional leanings, ie 2nd amendment etc. 

1 minority POC (undisclosed ethnicity) male. Kenosha is a shade under 18% Hispanic and 11% black. The former tends to be moderate left leaning with anti-gun leanings. The later being hard left and anti-gun leanings. 

Statistics could be skewed because an absolutist view of the 2nd amendment was considered "favorable bias" for the defense and was grounds for jurors dismissal, predisposing a left leaning bias.

Then some feared for their safety and requested release--which was basically saying "I think I'd vote not guilty"...so a wild ass guess would be a 60/40 left leaning bias in jury selection. 

So organic jury selection BASED ON NOTHING BUT POLITICAL LEANINGS (no facts or merits of the case considered) would be 7-5 in favor of guilt. 
Left leaning bias jury would be 9-3 in favor of guilt.

Last thing I heard (could be rumor) was 2 jurors held up the verdict outright citing "backlash" and "doxing anarchists groups." I ASSUME these are "not guilty" votes. But apparently those were the only two that explicitly feared backlash. Infer what you will. 

Hung jury. The ole "do over." 

If I were an actuary, recommending 2 week property and casualty insurance policies for Kenosha businesses, this would be my model.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Personal opinion: not guilty.
> 
> Statistically, I'm predicting a hung jury based on the demographic makeup of the 12 jurors.
> 
> ...


Fucked up part people got caught taking pics the BLM guy came out and said we know who they are if your a juror and make decisions on anything else but the facts your a bitch what if that was you or your kid on trial be fair look at evidence and make a decision


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 17, 2021)

Yano said:


> If he would of stayed out of it and let the cops do what they get paid to do they would be alive and that community wouldnt be a pile of tinder right now waiting for the smallest spark to set it off.



If the cops had been doing "what they get paid to do", this would never have happened..


----------



## Kraken (Nov 17, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Last thing I heard (could be rumor) was 2 jurors held up the verdict outright citing "backlash" and "doxing anarchists groups." I ASSUME these are "not guilty" votes. But apparently those were the only two that explicitly feared backlash. Infer what you will.


Saw that also, but I think they are all not guilty votes. Or more likely it's just not true. If it gets around enough the Judge will have to address it with the jury. If it's true.

I agree with your political analysis, but I think the jury will set politics aside and do their job. Many have in the past under similar circumstances, like the Zimmerman jury. They really, really wanted to convict George of something but in the end had to concede that they could not. So they did the right thing and acquitted.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

Freakmidd said:


> If the cops had been doing "what they get paid to do", this would never have happened..


There you go they bitches too sometimes you have to go
Against orders no matter what the consequences are gonna be to do the right thing


----------



## shackleford (Nov 17, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Personal opinion: not guilty.
> 
> Statistically, I'm predicting a hung jury based on the demographic makeup of the 12 jurors.
> 
> ...


interesting perspective. I admit i know nothing about the jurors.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 17, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Bobby you should know I’m only talking shit bro. My views align with a lot of your guys views



Keep on keeping on bro. 

We know it's all in good fun.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Fucked up part people got caught taking pics the BLM guy came out and said we know who they are if your a juror and make decisions on anything else but the facts your a bitch what if that was you or your kid on trial be fair look at evidence and make a decision


Welcome to every trial in the US for the rest of time. 😬


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> It just means a lot to me cause if he loses there will be major changes to self defense laws which they want sounds crazy but it’s the truth


That's a good point. 

The precedent here is very important.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Saw that also, but I think they are all not guilty votes. Or more likely it's just not true. If it gets around enough the Judge will have to address it with the jury. If it's true,
> 
> I agree with your political analysis, but I think the jury will set politics aside and do their job. Many have in the past under similar circumstances, like the Zimmerman jury. They really, really wanted to convict George of something but in the end had to concede that they could not. So they did the right thing and acquitted.


This ain’t the Zimmerman times though all this political shit was not going on don’t wanna comment out of place about what happened cause I don’t remember but I believe the kid did something fucked up now it’s too political


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> That's a good point.
> 
> The precedent here is very important.


Yeah they gonna go for it gun laws bans on certain guns what ever they can they trying to take our guns like Australia in the 90’s


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Kyle without a shadow of a doubt would have been killed that night if he didn't shoot his gun in self defense. He also had every right to be there and defend businesses from destruction and domestic terrorists. He is an American Citizen and we live in the LAND of the Free where we should be allowed to protect all land, businesses and people no matter what state we live in or come from. Case Closed.


I know this is nice sentiment and all. Like yeah, fight for your country. But really.. unless your job is to be a warrior and fight for the country then you really shouldn’t be out there protecting someone else’s land and property. When push comes to shove and shit  really goes down, you protect yourself, your family and your land. Fuck everybody else.

Anyway, the whole trial is a joke and he had every right to pull that trigger. Shit, in some states if someone even stepped foot on your property unarmed it’s enough reason to turn them to Swiss cheese. Let alone someone beating you in your personal space with s skateboard and firearm lol. It’s really ridiculous.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 17, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Personal opinion: not guilty.
> 
> Statistically, I'm predicting a hung jury based on the demographic makeup of the 12 jurors.
> 
> ...




You make a good point here.  

As was the case I. The Chauvin trial, and the election fraud hearings,  the threat of violence from the democrat party thugs was not implied, it was direct.  

There's an absolute certainty these jurors will face backlash from liberal mobs of democrat party loyalists fanatics if this kid isn't hung for shooting some of them.


----------



## flenser (Nov 17, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I know this is nice sentiment and all. Like yeah, fight for your country. But really.. unless your job is to be a warrior and fight for the country then you really shouldn’t be out there protecting someone else’s land and property. When push comes to shove and shit  really goes down, you protect yourself, your family and your land. Fuck everybody else.
> 
> Anyway, the whole trial is a joke and he had every right to pull that trigger. Shit, in some states if someone even stepped foot on your property unarmed it’s enough reason to turn them to Swiss cheese. Let alone someone beating you in your personal space with s skateboard and firearm lol. It’s really ridiculous.


If it's your "job" to be a warrior and fight for your country, you work for the government. It's pretty obvious who's side the government is on, and even more obvious it has no interest in protecting anyone or their property. If you mean the police, the USSC has ruled more than once that police have no duty to protect you or your property. If everyone holds the "fuck everyone else" mentality, what's left to prevent the authoritarians from taking over the government? Oh, wait... they already have.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 17, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Personally I would love to see him guilty of the other charges as he has gunned down 2 people and seriously wounded another.


What would you have done if a guy was beating you with a skateboard? Shoot him? Lay down, curl up and hope someone would save you? 

“Gunned down” is the bullshit CNN term. He didn’t pursue anyone. He was trying to get away at the time. If the dumb fucks just left him alone they wouldn’t have been shot.


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What would you have done if a guy was beating you with a skateboard? Shoot him? Lay down, curl up and hope someone would save you?
> 
> “Gunned down” is the bullshit CNN term. He didn’t pursue anyone. He was trying to get away at the time. If the dumb fucks just left him alone they wouldn’t have been shot.


Yup. If you're on the ground, being hit with a skateboard, which 100% is considered a deadly weapon, you defend yourself.

I've heard the saying.... "Don't bring a knife to a gunfight" , but a skateboard?!?  🤔🤔🤔  🤪🤪🤪


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 17, 2021)

flenser said:


> If it's your "job" to be a warrior and fight for your country, you work for the government. It's pretty obvious who's side the government is on, and even more obvious it has no interest in protecting anyone or their property. If you mean the police, the USSC has ruled more than once that police have no duty to protect you or your property. If everyone holds the "fuck everyone else" mentality, what's left to prevent the authoritarians from taking over the government? Oh, wait... they already have.



Every man/Woman and child for themselves
Rwanda style.

Fuck being civilized and moral I guess


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2021)

Not surprised either that no verdict was delivered last night.

With protests growing outside the courthouse, threats of rioting, I'd be like.... Let's sleep on it. 🤣


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Nov 17, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Did he defend himself?  Yes.
> 
> Did he deliberately put himself in a situation where he’d likely have to defend himself?  Also yes.


Good thing he's not on trial for going there.


----------



## flenser (Nov 17, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Every man/Woman and child for themselves
> Rwanda style.
> 
> Fuck being civilized and moral I guess


A few of us still adhere to the old priorities: God, family, country. It's just too bad the governments have managed to get people to equate government and country. Now that I think about it more than a few equate government with god.


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Good thing he's not on trial for going there.


I know what you're saying, but I tell my kids all the time to not get yourself in a bad situation. Just because you didn't do anything wrong, it doesn't mean that you won't have to deal with some fallout.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

What amazes me is the following…

They know that there will be riots in the streets if this guy is found not guilty. When you go to court the outcome of what the judge and jury decides is kept between you , your lawyer, the courts and also your friends and family. That’s it! There’s no requirement or law to disclose when your court date or trial is going to take place to anyone but you and your legal team.

You would think the courts would have chosen to not have this trial televised keeping the verdict on a very low profile. It’s almost as if they want to do everything they can to enable rioting.


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> They know that there will be riots in the streets if this guy is found not guilty. When you go to court the outcome of what the judge and jury decides is kept between you , your lawyer, the courts and also your friends and family. That’s it!
> 
> You would think the courts would have chosen to not have this trial televised keeping the verdict on a very low profile. It’s almost as if they want to do everything they can to enable rioting.


I’m not entirely sure you’re correct...I’m almost certain all court outcomes in the United States is public record ...I could be wrong ..

In my state only minors records are sealed we have a website and everything I can look any resident up on and see what they have ever been charged and or convicted of

I’m fairly certain as citizens we are allowed to observe any court proceedings we wish


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> I’m not entirely sure you’re correct...I’m almost certain all court outcomes in the United States is public record ...I could be wrong ..
> 
> In my state only minors records are sealed we have a website and everything I can look any resident up on and see what they have ever been charged and or convicted of


Yes but there isn’t a law that requires your case to be televised nor give the media access to the court room. These rioters will act on info they receive on tv today.


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Yes but there isn’t a law that requires your case to be televised nor give the media access to the court room.


I get what you’re saying but there are no laws that say the media can’t have access...I’m certain that falls under the 1st amendment I could be wrong about that too


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 17, 2021)

I think the judge can make a ruling if the media becomes unruly and not allow them but I’m also not sure on that but I think I’m on the right page


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> What amazes me is the following…
> 
> They know that there will be riots in the streets if this guy is found not guilty. When you go to court the outcome of what the judge and jury decides is kept between you , your lawyer, the courts and also your friends and family. That’s it! There’s no requirement or law to disclose when your court date or trial is going to take place to anyone but you and your legal team.
> 
> You would think the courts would have chosen to not have this trial televised keeping the verdict on a very low profile. It’s almost as if they want to do everything they can to enable rioting.


I see what you’re saying, but the issue is that if courts were closed off and proceedings done in secret, it would make holding kangaroo trials pretty easy, and I don’t trust that the government wouldn’t start using that to their advantage for political gain.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> What amazes me is the following…
> 
> They know that there will be riots in the streets if this guy is found not guilty. When you go to court the outcome of what the judge and jury decides is kept between you , your lawyer, the courts and also your friends and family. That’s it! There’s no requirement or law to disclose when your court date or trial is going to take place to anyone but you and your legal team.
> 
> You would think the courts would have chosen to not have this trial televised keeping the verdict on a very low profile. It’s almost as if they want to do everything they can to enable rioting.


Yea. That’s a slippery slope. As an example…. What if Hillary or Obama were on trial. A guilty verdict would cause liberal rioting. But if that trial wasn’t televised then we would think there was bullshit going on.


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. That’s a slippery slope. As an example…. What if Hillary or Obama were on trial. A guilty verdict would cause liberal rioting. But if that trial wasn’t televised then we would think there was bullshit going on.


A trial like that would stop the world in it's tracks. Make the OJ trial look like a teenage shoplifter.  😳😳😳


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

To protect the town from being destroyed justifies the choice of a low profile trial.


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 17, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I'm seeing a lot of comments here of people saying "good thing he had his gun because they would have kilked him otherwise."
> 
> Are you telling me you think he would have been killed had he not shown up with a semi automatic rifle? Him showing up with the rifle is what got him in that situation. He didn't go to that riot with that gun because he was in fear for his life and defending himself. He went to that riot to stand around with a rifle and feel like a big man.


I agree it was a dumb move to be there. 
But if your terrified of doe one with a gun why you Gonna try to take it form them. Wouldn’t you want to avoid it.

It’s not illegal to carry a rifle in a public place in this country. Those subjects had no right to charge him, assault him, threaten him and try to disarm him. 

Being dumb is not provocation….this is 100% self defense by letter of the law. Can’t change the law because you think someone is being dumb. If being dumb was a crime he Kyle would 100% be guilty. As would many of us at some point in our life 
No matter how dumb I’m being if you come at me with a skateboard now and I got a gun well now who’s the idiot?


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 17, 2021)

Yano said:


> untrained child with a weapon in a situation he had no business being in , he was out of control before he got there , just a child having a tantrum and he murdered people with his immaturity.  thats not control


Yo you seen the video? May wanna watch it


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 17, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Every man/Woman and child for themselves
> Rwanda style.
> 
> Fuck being civilized and moral I guess



FuckN aye!!!

"The weak shall perish...only the strong survive..."

It's nature's law and order system...

-my response has nothing to do with this case or thread just today's mainstream society...weak fuks


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 17, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Didn’t realize we had so many lawyers at UG this is pretty rad...you guys do pro bono work? Asking for a friend.


We got a lot of cops too
Amazing ones apparently lol
Also got doctors all kinds of experts it’s amazing


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 17, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> i feel like if i did what kyle did the police would've shot me on sight ijs


Why is that


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah they gonna go for it gun laws bans on certain guns what ever they can they trying to take our guns like Australia in the 90’s


That's also my concern. 

This situation and trial is very useful for the democrat party because it enabled them to push many of their policy agendas. 

Like the 2nd amendment, rights to protect oneself and ones property, right to use deadly force when threatened, right to stand your ground, etc.   All things the democrat party has been gunning for the past ten years. 

If they manage to do sway or erode those rights enough, then federalizing the police force like they want to, we will basically be a conquered and occupied people.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 17, 2021)

Think we'll get a verdict today?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 17, 2021)

flenser said:


> If it's your "job" to be a warrior and fight for your country, you work for the government. It's pretty obvious who's side the government is on, and even more obvious it has no interest in protecting anyone or their property. If you mean the police, the USSC has ruled more than once that police have no duty to protect you or your property. If everyone holds the "fuck everyone else" mentality, what's left to prevent the authoritarians from taking over the government? Oh, wait... they already have.


I don’t mean the police. I mean our fellow military men and women. We may hold different opinions. But if push comes to shove and the US turned into a war zone, I would be staking out at home locked and loaded, not roaming around looking for fights. Defense is much easier than offense.


----------



## flenser (Nov 17, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I don’t mean the police. I mean our fellow military men and women. We may hold different opinions. But if push comes to shove and the US turned into a war zone, I would be staking out at home locked and loaded, not roaming around looking for fights. Defense is much easier than offense.


I agree with you on what to do in a war zone, at least in the short term. Longer term would require a different strategy than just a stake out.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 17, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I don’t mean the police. I mean our fellow military men and women. We may hold different opinions. But if push comes to shove and the US turned into a war zone, I would be staking out at home locked and loaded, not roaming around looking for fights. Defense is much easier than offense.


Something interesting to note along this topic... It wasnt that long ago that the people of this country had to fight for their own freedom from a tyranical government. Alot of the men who fought for this country were members of militias. Militias were ordinary men, not service men, who didnt stay home but instead organized together for the common good. 

Its easy to forget history and think the government is there to protect you. I understand the "smart" choice is to remain home, but this country wasn't built on that mindset.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 17, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I don’t mean the police. I mean our fellow military men and women. We may hold different opinions. But if push comes to shove and the US turned into a war zone, I would be staking out at home locked and loaded, not roaming around looking for fights. Defense is much easier than offense.



I see your point. 
But, then again, where could a person reasonably draw that line?

I mean, your place of business or livelyhood is also a sort of extension of your home. 

As such, it doesn't seem unreasonable to me if one was to extend your sentiment, verbatim to thier livelyhood or place of business.    Because without a livelyhood, a home isn't possible.


----------



## PEBBLE1992 (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> We are prosecuting people and sending them to prison for trespassing the Capitol and making silly faces and taking pictures mocking people like Nancy Pelosi. Its a joke.
> 
> Please save me the bullshit. I've watched the videos and seen what went on. It compares nothing to the summer riots we had to deal with in 2020. Lets review shall we?
> 
> ...


I can see it from both sides.  I was a police officer for 6 years.  The support of LE on the forum is great.  When you are led by a fucked up city council/mayor it is terrible because the good cops want to help but their hands are tied.  My take on it is it takes people like Kyle sometimes to take a stand and clean some shit off the street.  I see the kid as a patriot standing up for his country 🇺🇸


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

PEBBLE1992 said:


> I can see it from both sides.  I was a police officer for 6 years.  The support of LE on the forum is great.  When you are led by a fucked up city council/mayor it is terrible because the good cops want to help but their hands are tied.  My take on it is it takes people like Kyle sometimes to take a stand and clean some shit off the street.  I see the kid as a patriot standing up for his country 🇺🇸


I don’t see him as a patriot I see him as a Retard that got lucky by not getting killed going somewhere he had no business being. 

But I agree with the police taking orders that’s why so many good cops quitting in my eyes they need to get together and say no and do right regardless of consequences. 

But On the other hand in NY when local cops said no to enforcing the bars and businesses closing down they sent state police 🤦‍♂️ can’t win bro lol


----------



## PEBBLE1992 (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I don’t see him as a patriot I see him as a Retard that got lucky by not getting killed going somewhere he had no business being.
> 
> But I agree with the police taking orders that’s why so many good cops quitting in my eyes they need to get together and say no and do right regardless of consequences.
> 
> But On the other hand in NY when local cops said no to enforcing the bars and businesses closing down they sent state police 🤦‍♂️ can’t win bro lol


I can see where your points and do agree with more police coming together for what’s right no matter what. It is an EXTREMELY political profession and is very difficult.  Another    problem is men are slowly getting softer and weaker and our enemies are growing.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

PEBBLE1992 said:


> I can see where your points and do agree with more police coming together for what’s right no matter what. It is an EXTREMELY political profession and is very difficult.  Another    problem is men are slowly getting softer and weaker and our enemies are growing.


Yup agree completely men used to be men in America now it’s like wtf all this beta male bullshit


----------



## shackleford (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I don’t see him as a patriot I see him as a Retard that got lucky by not getting killed going somewhere he had no business being.
> 
> But I agree with the police taking orders that’s why so many good cops quitting in my eyes they need to get together and say no and do right regardless of consequences.
> 
> But On the other hand in NY when local cops said no to enforcing the bars and businesses closing down they sent state police 🤦‍♂️ can’t win bro lol


Its a tough spot. If police are told to stand down instead of protect your home and business, by asking them to disobey and do it anyway, you are essentially asking them to disregard their own livelihood to protect yours.

my bro in law told me his military friends would never support a gun take back if they were told to. I asked him if he though they would be willing to be courtmarshalled and put in jail, no longer able to support their own families.

Its tough for everyone, but I really think its toughest for these guys.

Just random thought not even related to the original topic of this thread...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Its a tough spot. If police are told to stand down instead of protect your home and business, by asking them to disobey and do it anyway, you are essentially asking them to disregard their own livelihood to protect yours.
> 
> my bro in law told me his military friends would never support a gun take back if they were told to. I asked him if he though they would be willing to be courtmarshalled and put in jail, no longer able to support their own families.
> 
> ...


I agree but he’s 17 bro and obviously don’t look too tough lol I would never allow my son at that age to go out there with a gun. ** edit ** gun or no gun at all he would not be out there

Unfortunately knowing what is being allowed I think if I even had a business there I would leave cause I know if I stayed I would shoot mother duckers and I would end up in trouble.

It’s a fucked up situation our government putting us in that’s for sure. Can’t win either way. You see what they are doing to the Jan 6th people it’s crazy


----------



## shackleford (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I agree but he’s 17 bro and obviously don’t look too tough lol I would never allow my son at that age to go out there with a gun. ** edit ** gun or no gun at all he would not be out there
> 
> Unfortunately knowing what is being allowed I think if I even had a business there I would leave cause I know if I stayed I would shoot mother duckers and I would end up in trouble.
> 
> It’s a fucked up situation our government putting us in that’s for sure. Can’t win either way. You see what they are doing to the Jan 6th people it’s crazy


i agree with you


----------



## eazy (Nov 17, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Zimmerman is still in hiding to this day


He's not in hiding. He is monetizing his infamy just as KR should. 

He was scheduled to be the keynote speaker at Lethal Force Gun Laws _2021 in Idaho two weeks ago.

Hotel staff learned that Zimmerman would be speaking because of people reaching out on social media and canceled the event.

According to the conference's webpage, which has been taken down, the early bird seating price was $3,995 for four days, or $4,995 otherwise. The price included a five-night stay at the hotel and all meals, “including select private lunches and dinner with our speakers,” the conference’s webpage had said._


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

PEBBLE1992 said:


> I can see it from both sides.  I was a police officer for 6 years.  The support of LE on the forum is great.  When you are led by a fucked up city council/mayor it is terrible because the good cops want to help but their hands are tied.  My take on it is it takes people like Kyle sometimes to take a stand and clean some shit off the street.  I see the kid as a patriot standing up for his country 🇺🇸


Its extra frustrating to know how easy it would be for these mayors to end the carnage right off the bat. All they have to do is give the ok to their local police departments and then call in the National Guard to help out by giving them the ok as well. If the Mayor of Chicago would have done this instead of saying "I'm not letting Trumps men come in here and attack the citizens of this city" well guess what? None of what you saw in Chicago would have happened. She is a horrible mayor who enabled people to loot businesses and put police officers in intensive care. She's a fucking cunt.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Its extra frustrating to know how easy it would be for these mayors to end the carnage right off the bat. All they have to do is give the ok to their local police departments and then call in the National Guard to help out by giving them the ok as well. If the Mayor of Chicago would have done this instead of saying "I'm not letting Trumps men come in here and attack the citizens of this city" well guess what? None of what you saw in Chicago would have happened. She is a horrible mayor who enabled people to loot businesses and put police officers in intensive care. She's a fucking cunt.


Moved out of Illinois 4 years ago seen all this shit coming best decision moving across the border I made in a long time you should see the Walgreens stores in Washington and Oregon


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 17, 2021)

If he didn't shoot them he'd probably be dead, so good job there. Bad decision going there and bringing a gun. But that part of it was legal. Killed a couple violent child molesters, so another nice job... Media has a hand in this, while ignoring the kid (black) who brought a gun to school to shoot 4 people. Let out, no bail, no media attack/slaughter.   Agenda much?


----------



## eazy (Nov 17, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> It’s not illegal to carry a rifle in a public place in this country.


They made a new law where I live that would have made it illegal for him to be there with the rifle.

presuming a riot is classified as a "demonstration" 



> Gun owners can no longer display guns at the state Capitol in Olympia or near demonstrations anywhere in the state.





> Calling it “common sense” legislation, Washington Gov. Jay Inslee, D-Washington, signed the bill Wednesday afternoon. It became effective immediately.





> The law prohibits the open carry of firearms within 250 feet of permitted demonstrations and on the Capitol grounds in Olympia.





> Law enforcement is required to give verbal warnings before issuing citations or making arrests for the gross misdemeanor, according to bill sponsor Sen. Patty Kuderer, D-Bellevue.


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 17, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Its easy to forget history and think the government is there to protect you. I understand the "smart" choice is to remain home, but this country wasn't built on that mindset.


look yeah you’re right. But at some point your life is valued over others. Going to defend someone else’s property and business putting yourself in danger for no sacrifice but someone else is entering an area that borderlines on stupidity. I’m glad there are people out there who are nicer than me because I don’t fight for anyone but me and my loved ones. That’s it.

Luckily not everyone is a piece of shit like me and will fight for their country. That’s why we have amazing men and women who fight everyday for us.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

Why don't the Mayors just come out and say "If anyone loots or destroys businesses I've given the go ahead to our local police and called in the National Guard to shoot you on sight."

Mayor Daley did this back in 1968. No one thinks this would work now or what?









						Chicago's Mayor Daley Issued 'Shoot to Kill' Orders in '68. Do We Need That Again to Quell Leftist Mayhem?
					






					townhall.com


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

Mayor Richard J. Daley later told reporters that he had ordered police *"to shoot to kill any arsonist or anyone with a Molotov cocktail in his hand . . . and . . . to shoot to maim or cripple anyone looting any stores in our city."* In the first two days of rioting, police reported numerous civilian deaths but were unable to determine whether they were caused by the riots or other crimes. No official death toll was given for the tragedy, although published accounts say nine to 11 people died during the rioting. Three hundred fifty people were arrested for looting, and 162 buildings were destroyed by arson. Bulldozers moved in to clean up after the rioters, leaving behind vacant lots that remained empty three decades later.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 17, 2021)

eazy said:


> He's not in hiding. He is monetizing his infamy just as KR should.
> 
> He was scheduled to be the keynote speaker at Lethal Force Gun Laws _2021 in Idaho two weeks ago.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. But I remember a time where he was hiding.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

The last good Mayor Chicago ever had and I'm a Republican. 

I believe Daley nowadays would be labeled as a DINO









						Democrat Mayor Calls Out National Guard; Tells Police to Shoot to Kill Any Arsonists or Looters
					

Kelleigh Nelson Government is instituted for the common good: for the protection, safety, prosperity and happiness of the people; and not for the profit, honor, or private interest of any one man, family, or class of men.  —President John Adams The price of apathy towards public affairs is to




					newswithviews.com


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 17, 2021)

A question that not enough people are asking is why is it that people respond to perceived unfair treatment by the police with rioting, looting and arson?

Are you trying to prove them right?  As soon as you resort to the sort of degenerate behaviour that they expect from you, you’re just proving that the police’s suspicions are correct.

Want to prove them wrong and enact change?  Behave yourselves and advocate peacefully.


----------



## eazy (Nov 17, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> why is it that people respond to perceived unfair treatment by the police with rioting and arson?



What if the people doing this don't care about the issue?

 What if some are there as agents of chaos, while others are there for the opportunity to loot?


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> A question that not enough people are asking is why is it that people respond to perceived unfair treatment by the police with rioting and arson?
> 
> Are you trying to prove them right?  As soon as you resort to the sort of degenerate behaviour that they expect from you, you’re just proving the police right in their suspicions.
> 
> Want to prove them wrong and enact change?  Behave yourselves and advocate peacefully.


Extremely low IQ due to their parents , upbringing and environment. Mostly due to their parents though. How are you supposed to be intelligent enough to add 2 plus 2 if your mother was low IQ and a crack whore and your father was a 15 year old crack baby who has been involved in gangs his entire life nowhere to be found? This has been going on for decades and what you are seeing now was created by years of bullshit. These kids don't even know how to wipe their own ass.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 17, 2021)

eazy said:


> What if the people doing this don't care about the issue?
> 
> What if some are there as agents of chaos, while others are there for the opportunity to loot?


That’s exactly it.  Nobody on that side of the debate wants to do any introspection because they know what they’ll find.

I do believe that institutional racism exists, but these rioters are just making it worse by confirming what many people already think about them.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> That’s exactly it.  Nobody in that side of the debate wants to do any introspection because they know what they’ll find.


Its a War that can't be won unless all these kids were put in a psyche ward, evaluated and given years of treatment. They are extremely mentally unstable and do not think committing crime is wrong. They are not programmed like you and I.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

eazy said:


> What if the people doing this don't care about the issue?
> 
> What if some are there as agents of chaos, while others are there for the opportunity to loot?


Bro lol all that you said cause a big number of them think he killed 2 black kids not a white pedo 🤦‍♂️


GymRat79 said:


> Extremely low IQ due to their parents , upbringing and environment. Mostly due to their parents though. How are you supposed to be intelligent enough to add 2 plus 2 if your mother was low IQ and a crack whore and your father was a 15 year old crack baby who has been involved in gangs his entire life nowhere to be found? This has been going on for decades and what you are seeing now was created by years of bullshit. These kids don't even know how to wipe their own ass.


It’s not even kids from the hood it’s stupid white liberal kids 

As for the hood kids that’s a whole other subject but If a country enslaves people for many many years don’t allow education then let’s them “free” segregated them and they become a product of the environment I can’t put too much blame on them when you have BLM founders buying millions in real estate but not investing that money in their neighborhoods in schools after school facilities any thing positive 

You have to be proactive in turning generations a different direction and no one really cares to really help and make it happen.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Bro lol all that you said cause a big number of them think he killed 2 black kids not a white pedo 🤦‍♂️
> 
> It’s not even kids from the hood it’s stupid white liberal kids
> 
> ...


My wife and I had our first child 3 months ago. A beautiful little girl. If we don't try for a second I've considered adopting a child from a bad area just to give him or her a life of peace and opportunity with a caring loving father, and to have a decent life and not have to grow up there.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> My wife and I had our first child 3 months ago. A beautiful little girl. If we don't try for a second I've considered adopting a child from a bad area just to give him or her a life of peace and opportunity with a caring loving father, and to have a decent life and not have to grow up there.


Yeah man it’s fucked up seeing kids be put in positions pinned against them due to their hand they were dealt


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> …and no one really cares to really help and make it happen.


The Democrats pretend to, but the votes are all that they care about.

Both parties have an absolutely abysmal track record when it comes to helping poor and disadvantaged people.  That’s what happens when your political parties are both bought and paid for by lobbyists and corporate interests.

The crazy thing is that helping the poor is actually good for the economy in the long run, but people refuse to look past the next fiscal quarter.  If it doesn’t mean that they get money right now, it’s not important.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah man it’s fucked up seeing kids be put in positions pinned against them due to their hand they were dealt


These are the kids that have a mother who makes them sit in the same dirty diaper filled with shit and piss while she goes on a 3 day crack binge. Nice isn’t it? I’d want to shoot motherfuckers as well if I grew up like that.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 17, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I agree but he’s 17 bro and obviously don’t look too tough lol I would never allow my son at that age to go out there with a gun. ** edit ** gun or no gun at all he would not be out there
> 
> Unfortunately knowing what is being allowed I think if I even had a business there I would leave cause I know if I stayed I would shoot mother duckers and I would end up in trouble.
> 
> It’s a fucked up situation our government putting us in that’s for sure. Can’t win either way. You see what they are doing to the Jan 6th people it’s crazy



I just seen the weirdo with the buffalo head cape just got four years in prison.  For basically trespassing on what is technically public property and taking pictures of himself. 

But don't kid yourself.  His real crime was speaking and protesting openly in direct opposition to the dogma's of the democrat party.      That's why they insist on punishing those people, but helped bail out the people who looted, burned and terrorized all last summer. 

One was on behalf of the democrat party, the other in opposition.    That's the real truth of who these people are.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> These are the kids that have a mother who makes them sit in the same dirty diaper filled with shit and piss while she goes on a 3 day crack binge. Nice isn’t it? I’d want to shoot motherfuckers as well if I grew up like that.


Yeah man I seen some dark fucked up shit grew up with some of my friends their grandparents adopted them just to collect the state money cause his mom left them at McDonald’s when they were young the grandparents had a retarded guy slave pretty much collected some state money as well made him sleep under a bed eat standing up in the corner out of a  bootleg country crock container with his hands. They did some fucked up shit to all of them and let’s just say they didn’t grow up to be model citizens.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> The Democrats pretend to, but the votes are all that they care about.
> 
> Both parties have an absolutely abysmal track record when it comes to helping poor and disadvantaged people.  That’s what happens when your political parties are both bought and paid for by lobbyists and corporate interests.
> 
> The crazy thing is that helping the poor is actually good for the economy in the long run, but people refuse to look past the next fiscal quarter.  If it doesn’t mean that they get money right now, it’s not important.


No one cares in politics only to sell to highest bidder. Democrats pushing free shit to get voted republicans have no idea what the fuck they doing we need an actual long term president like a ceo pay him good and make long term plans to stick to not every 4 to 8 years everything that was even good gets torn apart look at China they have like a 30-50 year plan it’s a marathon not a sprint we will never succeed unless the people running the shit want us to


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I just seen the weirdo with the buffalo head cape just got four years in prison.  For basically trespassing on what is technically public property and taking pictures of himself.
> 
> But don't kid yourself.  His real crime was speaking and protesting openly in direct opposition to the dogma's of the democrat party.      That's why they insist on punishing those people, but helped bail out the people who looted, burned and terrorized all last summer.
> 
> One was on behalf of the democrat party, the other in opposition.    That's the real truth of who these people are.


Don’t trust that guy at all lol


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> My wife and I had our first child 3 months ago. A beautiful little girl. If we don't try for a second I've considered adopting a child from a bad area just to give him or her a life of peace and opportunity with a caring loving father, and to have a decent life and not have to grow up there.





Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah man it’s fucked up seeing kids be put in positions pinned against them due to their hand they were dealt



I grew up in my childhood in a mining camp in the mountain west.    Just as about as poor as anyone else in north America.  The house I spent my childhood in was heated with a wood stove and didn't have running water. 

In my way 20s I lived in the black ghettos in south Louisiana while I labored in the shipyards of new Orleans and Biloxi. 

I can say I know poor people in America of all different colors.    And there's as many or more poor white people as anyone else.  

And it's true, that where you get in life largely depends on where you start.    "poor boys don't get no breaks, and rich boys think they got what it takes" comes to mind as absolutely true. 

I don't believe in "institutional racism".  But I have seen economic bias.   To be poor is to be criminal in the eyes of many.   

All that said, having done well for myself, and living the past twelve years in nice suburbs and such.  I'm thoroughly disgusted with it all.  The fakeness and the decadence   .And am planning to return to the mountains or bayous very soon.  To live out the rest of my life the way it began.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 17, 2021)

I've never rioted, looted, or protested. I believe that all three activities do not produce a truly desired effect and the first 2 are less than honorable, while i do understand all three. My blood brother was murdered when I was 3. My best friend since the age of 5 was murdered in a home invasion. No one was rioting or up in arms about my brothers, life just went on. So when BLM started i understood it but never took part in it. My plan is to affect change from the inside out. Be a part of the solution not the problem. So when some people use terms like "Them" or "They" please don't falsely generalize. Because I was definitely a poor black child, but i kept my nose clean and have lived a life on the correct side of the law at all times. 

A patriot IMO is a freedom fighter for the positive change of their country. There's many who view Kyle as such and I won't argue, he was armed and people attacked him. It's simple as that. You don't attack an armed man its common sense. However, we are fighting a war and it is not one of flesh and blood. I could never condone or agree with anyone innocent ever being hurt, or killed. I think that's what we really need to examine.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 17, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I've never rioted, looted, or protested. I believe that all three activities do not produce a truly desired effect and the first 2 are less than honorable, while i do understand all three. My blood brother was murdered when I was 3. My best friend since the age of 5 was murdered in a home invasion. No one was rioting or up in arms about my brothers, life just went on. So when BLM started i understood it but never took part in it. My plan is to affect change from the inside out. Be a part of the solution not the problem. So when some people use terms like "Them" or "They" please don't falsely generalize. Because I was definitely a poor black child, but i kept my nose clean and have lived a life on the correct side of the law at all times.
> 
> A patriot IMO is a freedom fighter for the positive change of their country. There's many who view Kyle as such and I won't argue, he was armed and people attacked him. It's simple as that. You don't attack an armed man its common sense. However, we are fighting a war and it is not one of flesh and blood. I could never condone or agree with anyone innocent ever being hurt, or killed. I think that's what we really need to examine.



I hear that
The thing with me,
I'm good with saying g Black lives Matter.
Because they fucking do.
I dont even buy the "All lives matter" stuff.
Because saging black lives matter isnt an exclusion to other races, it's a statement... and anyone who doesnt understand that needs to go back to school lol.

That being said.. the movement is FUCKED.
I can definitly say "Them" about the movement, because the BLM organization is evil as fuck.

Yeah innocents should never be harmed, luckily none were by Kyle

Nit to mention, this is all spurred on by mainly white Facist groups like ANTIFA.
No one even bothered to report shit that happened in the riots...
Like Black community members making a ring and protecting Cops that got separated.... protected them from white guys with black masks who were hitting them with bricks.

The black people jumped in there to save police lives.... there is a lot of shit going on and the lines can look blurry.... but it's actually pretty clear... White Nazis (Nazi being an acronym for the Peoples workers socialist party.... actually)
Undoubtedly this is a Nazi movement we are seeing... and its fucked up that extremists think they can use the black community to achieve their goals

That's my opinion anyways


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 17, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I hear that
> The thing with me,
> I'm good with saying g Black lives Matter.
> Because they fucking do.
> ...


Well said brother


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 17, 2021)

Starting to think we won't get a verdict today

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 17, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Well said brother





That's the one
There was a video where a bunch of ANTIFA guys were trying to kill that cop.

But cant see that in the news.
Doesnt fit with the "Angry black male" narrative.
or the whole "Black people hate policd" narrative.

It's like the reporters who went to Harlem and asked community members if they want more cops

they said "Fuck yeah, more cops equals more safety"

Went to white students at the closest university....

they all said "No!!! Policd are evil, we should defund the Harlem police!!!!"

The fuck lol?


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

I wonder what would happen to me if I as a white man got on you tube and recorded myself saying "Burn this bitch down! Lit a match then walked in a sporting goods store and stole a bunch of bodybuilding shit. Do you think I would be prosecuted or set free in Chicago?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> I wonder what would happen to me if I as a white man got on you tube and recorded myself saying "Burn this bitch down! Lit a match then walked in a store and stole a bunch of shit. Do you think I would be prosecuted or set free in Chicago?



Set free for sure.
As long as you pretend you're doing it to benefit the "Less fortunate Blacks"
Then youd be a hero.

Some fucked up shit these days


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Set free for sure.
> As long as you pretend you're doing it to benefit the "Less fortunate Blacks"
> Then youd be a hero.
> 
> Some fucked up shit these days


Hmm interesting. Then declare I am running for Mayor to defeat Lori Lightfoot. A perfect way to kick off a campaign.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Hmm interesting. Then declare I am running for Mayor to defeat Lori Lightfoot. A perfect way to kick off a campaign.



You mean Beetlejuice


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> That’s exactly it.  Nobody on that side of the debate wants to do any introspection because they know what they’ll find.
> 
> I do believe that institutional racism exists, but these rioters are just making it worse by confirming what many people already think about them.


Question to everyone... do you guys pay attention to peaceful protests on the news, or do you even see them on the news that often?

I don't believe in looting and rioting, but I rarely see the news talk about some peaceful protest going on... If they do talk about it then it's like a 60 second segment.

Violent protests sure catch more media attention for longer amounts of time, and that can bring visibility to whatever issue a group may be protesting about

People tend to not pay attention to peaceful acts of protest. While I don't agree with violence, I do understand using it as a tool to get attention on a topic.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

Lastly... KR is legally innocent, but is a dumb shit for putting himself in a situation that he didn't have to be in.

Honestly speaking, I don't want a militia/civilian group "protecting" me or my property unless the country is in the midst of pure anarchy. This is what organized police forces are for; local and state, and this is where the fuck up in Kenosha happened in the first place. I don't know if the fuck up happened at the executive level, or at the police level, but a fuck up somewhere along that chain happened.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Question to everyone... do you guys pay attention to peaceful protests on the news, or do you even see them on the news that often?
> 
> I don't believe in looting and rioting, but I rarely see the news talk about some peaceful protest going on... If they do talk about it then it's like a 60 second segment.
> 
> ...


It definitely gets attention. The problem is that it’s like me protesting being called a violent thug by walking around punching people in the face.

They’re getting attention, sure. But that attention is only confirming the stereotype in the minds of people who were inclined to believe it in the first place.  It’s completely counterproductive.

If you’re mad about police assuming the worst, showing them the worst is about the most ass-backwards thing that you could possibly do.


----------



## RISE (Nov 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Lastly... KR is legally innocent, but is a dumb shit for putting himself in a situation that he didn't have to be in.
> 
> Honestly speaking, I don't want a militia/civilian group "protecting" me or my property unless the country is in the midst of pure anarchy. This is what organized police forces are for; local and state, and this is where the fuck up in Kenosha happened in the first place. I don't know if the fuck up happened at the executive level, or at the police level, but a fuck up somewhere along that chain happened.


The mayor ordered the police to stand down and let the rioters take over.  Not many have mentioned that although Kyle lived out of state, he lives 1 mile outside of state lines, his father lives and owns a business in kenosha and kyle spent most of his life there.  This is what happens when people are left with no other choice but to protect themselves and their town.  This is 100% the politicians fault.

When shit hits the fan,, 17 is plenty old enough imo to protect your town.   He obviously knows his shit when it comes to guns and obviously well taught, considering he hit all his targets in a chaotic situation.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

RISE said:


> The mayor ordered the police to stand down and let the rioters take over.  Not many have mentioned that although Kyle lived out of state, he lives 1 mile outside of state lines, his father lives and owns a business in kenosha and spent most of his life there.  This is what happens when people are left with no other choice but to protect themselves and their town.  This is 100% the politicians fault.
> 
> When shit hits the fan,, 17 is plenty old enough imo to protect your town.   He obviously knows his shit when it comes to guns and obviously well taught, considering he hit all his targets in a chaotic situation.


He's one year removed from being old enough to defend our country in a war as a member of the Military. He has every right to defend Kenosha if he chooses to do so.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

RISE said:


> The mayor ordered the police to stand down and let the rioters take over.  Not many have mentioned that although Kyle lived out of state, he lives 1 mile outside of state lines, his father lives and owns a business in kenosha and spent most of his life there.  This is what happens when people are left with no other choice but to protect themselves and their town.  This is 100% the politicians fault.
> 
> When shit hits the fan,, 17 is plenty old enough imo to protect your town.   He obviously knows his shit when it comes to guns and obviously well taught, considering he hit all his targets in a chaotic situation.


I agree with you on this being the politicians fault.

Also I feel for the people, but why the hell would I want an untrained 17 year old "protecting" me. Or even a militia for that matter? Being well taught when it comes to fire arms, and having the aptitude to know how to properly handle and manage various scenarios are two different things.

Personally, if I see anyone patrolling my street with a gun.. I don't care who they are or why they are there, I'm pulling out my own gun because I perceive that to be a threat.

Despite the fact that he's innocent, it's beyond me how people don't understand why he was attacked in the first place. You're flaunting a gun, that is threatening, and people will react either by running away or through an act of aggression. This is 100% normal behavior. 

Honestly, I would have attacked him too... and I don't support the rioters.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

Just like I was saying this is how it should have been from day 1

"The judge, meanwhile, expressed irritation over the media's coverage and legal experts’ commentary on some of his decisions, saying he would “think long and hard” about allowing televised trials in the future."









						Rittenhouse lawyers ask judge to declare mistrial over video
					

Kyle Rittenhouse's attorneys asked the judge to declare a mistrial even as the jury in the murder case was deliberating Wednesday, saying the defense received an inferior copy of a potentially crucial video from prosecutors.  Judge Bruce Schroeder did not immediately rule on the request, the...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 17, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I've never rioted, looted, or protested. I believe that all three activities do not produce a truly desired effect and the first 2 are less than honorable, while i do understand all three. My blood brother was murdered when I was 3. My best friend since the age of 5 was murdered in a home invasion. No one was rioting or up in arms about my brothers, life just went on. So when BLM started i understood it but never took part in it. My plan is to affect change from the inside out. Be a part of the solution not the problem. So when some people use terms like "Them" or "They" please don't falsely generalize. Because I was definitely a poor black child, but i kept my nose clean and have lived a life on the correct side of the law at all times.
> 
> A patriot IMO is a freedom fighter for the positive change of their country. There's many who view Kyle as such and I won't argue, he was armed and people attacked him. It's simple as that. You don't attack an armed man its common sense. However, we are fighting a war and it is not one of flesh and blood. I could never condone or agree with anyone innocent ever being hurt, or killed. I think that's what we really need to examine.


This is a good post.  ^

Nobody can honestly say Kyle Rittenhouse committed murder.  

And lots of people in America grow up poor and underprivileged, and that includes people of all colors and ethnicity.   It's not a justification to generalize.  

I've spent big parts of life in poor black and white communities and at the end of the day, everyone is just trying to get the same thing, and has the same concerns.    
This war you talked about is very real.  But it's not black vs white vs brown vs yellow.    It's about the wealthy Elite established ruling class and everyone else.  

That's the same group of people who refuse to bring the fact out in the open that we're much more similar to each other than we are different.   We all have the same worries, the same concerns and basically face the same system that's designed to exploit us all. 

Until we collectively figure that out, and stop pointing fingers at each other we'll never see the real reason we all struggle is because the people in charge want it that way.    Just like they want us to hate each other.  

Don't fall for it.  We are at war.  Deception is a tactic.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Lastly... KR is legally innocent, but is a dumb shit for putting himself in a situation that he didn't have to be in.
> 
> Honestly speaking, I don't want a militia/civilian group "protecting" me or my property unless the country is in the midst of pure anarchy. This is what organized police forces are for; local and state, and this is where the fuck up in Kenosha happened in the first place. I don't know if the fuck up happened at the executive level, or at the police level, but a fuck up somewhere along that chain happened.


Well Jan. 6 was a peaceful protest in the eyes of many and it got a lot of attention. 

I quoted the wrong post- meant to quote the one saying violent protests get attention


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I agree with you on this being the politicians fault.
> 
> Also I feel for the people, but why the hell would I want an untrained 17 year old "protecting" me. Or even a militia for that matter? Being well taught when it comes to fire arms, and having the aptitude to know how to properly handle and manage various scenarios are two different things.
> 
> ...



I gotta disagree there.
Attacking a man with a gun sure ain't going to be my natural reaction.

While I won't say it might be somebody's reaction when they see someone with a gun to rush em.   I don't think that tendency would survive long as an evolutionary trait.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Well Jan. 6 was a peaceful protest in the eyes of many and it got a lot of attention.


Uh huh..  assaulting police officers, vandalism, and looting that occured there is considered a peaceful protest?

Obviously not peaceful, but to my earlier point... It sure as hell got a lot of attention


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Uh huh..  assaulting police officers, vandalism, and looting that occured there is considered a peaceful protest?
> 
> Obviously not peaceful, but to my earlier point... It sure as hell got a lot of attention


oh, I don't think it was peaceful at all but I bet if you do a poll here, many will say it was peaceful or they will deflect.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I gotta disagree there.
> Attacking a man with a gun sure ain't going to be my natural reaction.


So if I show up in your neighborhood walking around with my hand on a rifle.. you aren't going to want to defend yourself? 🙄

To each their own... Show up around me while carrying a fire arm openly, hand or arm around the firearm..  then to me you are an aggressor, and I will take measures to make sure me and my family are safe.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> oh, I don't think it was peaceful at all but I bet if you do a poll here, many will say it was peaceful or they will deflect.


Oh, I'm confident that's what would happen. Thanks for clarifying, I thought you were serious for a second 😂


----------



## RISE (Nov 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I agree with you on this being the politicians fault.
> 
> Also I feel for the people, but why the hell would I want an untrained 17 year old "protecting" me. Or even a militia for that matter? Being well taught when it comes to fire arms, and having the aptitude to know how to properly handle and manage various scenarios are two different things.
> 
> ...


Wisconsin is an open carry state, as are many others, so if you were to draw on someone in one of those states bc of that, they are not the one who would look like the idiot.  Rittenhouse was wandering for hours before the incident, unprovoked.  The only time he confronted was when he put out a fire that was started by the first dude who was shot after threatening to kill him and was chasing him.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

THIS THREAD IS ON STRAIGHT


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> So if I show up in your neighborhood walking around with my hand on a rifle.. you aren't going to want to defend yourself? 🙄
> 
> To each their own... Show up around me while carrying a fire arm openly, hand or arm around the firearm..  then to me you are an aggressor, and I will take measures to make sure me and my family are safe.


No, I'm probably not going to mess with you.  

As long as you're not shooting the place up or pointing it at people.  I'm going to steer clear and let well enough alone. 

It's not illegal to carry in my state or town.  So I've got no reason to harass you.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

RISE said:


> Wisconsin is an open carry state, as are many others, so if you were to draw on someone in one of those states bc of that, they are not the one who would look like the idiot.  Rittenhouse was wandering for hours before the incident, unprovoked.  The only time he confronted was when he put out a fire that


You are not understanding me.. regardless of legal or not, I consider someone patrolling my f'n street, who is not police or military, with their arm on a rifle, as an aggressor or a threat.

You honestly expect everyone to go "yup, that's perfectly normal and acceptable" and move on with their lives?

I live in Texas, and while people can do this... They don't do this... because they aren't idiots.

Walking around with your gun or rifle holstered is one thing. Patrolling a street with your arm on your firearm is aggression.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> No, I'm probably not going to mess with you.
> 
> As long as you're not shooting the place up or pointing it at people.  I'm going to steer clear and let well enough alone.
> 
> It's not illegal to carry in my state or town.  So I've got no reason to harass you.


Address please? So I can walk around outside your house aggressively with my AR at my side. I'm sure you'll love me doing this while your kids are playing outside.

To be clear this isn't a threat. It's intentionally hyperbolic.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Address please? So I can walk around outside your house aggressively with my AR at my side. I'm sure you'll love me doing this while your kids are playing outside.
> 
> To be clear this isn't a threat. It's intentionally hyperbolic.


Spineless Sellout Millard would have already banned you. That guy is a genuine Grade A POS.


----------



## RISE (Nov 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You are not understanding me.. regardless of legal or not, I consider someone patrolling my f'n street, who is not police or military, with their arm on a rifle, as an aggressor or a threat.
> 
> You honestly expect everyone to go "yup, that's perfectly normal and acceptable" and move on with their lives?
> 
> ...


Define patrolling?  Bc in a vid hours before the incident he was walking around asking if anyone needed aid, with his gun by his side.  In fact much of the footage before he was being chased he had his rifle by his side.  All the footage of him arming his gun is while he was being chased.

He was also not the only one carrying a rifle that night, or in any of the riots I have seen.  I have seen a few of these Riot vids of people armed.  Yet Rittenhouse is the only one who was attacked?  My guess is bc the first rioters shot picked him bc of his age, and fucked with the wrong kid.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 17, 2021)

RISE said:


> Define patrolling?  Bc in a vid hours before the incident he was walking around asking if anyone needed aid, with his gun by his side.  In fact much of the footage before he was being chased he had his rifle by his side.  All the footage of him arming his gun is while he was being chased.
> 
> He was also not the only one carrying a rifle that night, or in any of the riots I have seen.  I have seen a few of these Riot vids of people armed.  Yet Rittenhouse is the only one who was attacked?  My guess is bc the first rioters shot picked him bc of his age, and fucked with the wrong kid.


Your last point might be spot on. Rittenhouse has the look of a soft pussy.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Your last point might be spot on. Rittenhouse has the look of a soft pussy.


He does look like a little bitch, and acts the part too.


----------



## eazy (Nov 17, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Your last point might be spot on. Rittenhouse has the look of a soft pussy.


it's the chin. needs to up the HGH


----------



## RISE (Nov 17, 2021)

The dude is without a doubt soft.  But that soft kid acted better than I would have in that situation.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

If Kyle was standing next to me right now, I'd buy him a new gun made in Gold. Thank you for your service. Lets be honest he did everyone a favor and saved the lives of children everywhere. Last thing we want is for those pedo's to have survived and then continue to rape the innocent.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You are not understanding me.. regardless of legal or not, I consider someone patrolling my f'n street, who is not police or military, with their arm on a rifle, as an aggressor or a threat.
> 
> You honestly expect everyone to go "yup, that's perfectly normal and acceptable" and move on with their lives?
> 
> ...



Hold on a minute bud.  I live in Texas too and used to live in Louisiana. 

And can say that sometimes when. Hurricanes and stuff have come through and things are tore up and the power out, it's not uncommon at all to see people walking around carrying guns.

Never seen anyone trying to harass em.

And all the footage of those riots seen a few people carry then too.   I haven't heard of anyone but Kyle Rittenhouse getting harassed about it.


----------



## RISE (Nov 17, 2021)

Rittenhouse footage before the incident.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm with whoever said there won't be a verdict today.
However, there is a guy on ASF in the pit. He is a master conspiracy theorist who always claims to know people on the inside of anything in the spotlight that have given him inside information. Ima go check with that nut and have him tell me what the verdict is.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 17, 2021)

Vax mandate struck down


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 17, 2021)

RISE said:


> Rittenhouse footage before the incident.



It don't look to me at all like the kid was "walking around in a threatening, aggressive manner" provoking s violent response. 

Looks to me like a couple of bully's thought they picked a soft target, fucked around and wound up planted ass up in a dirt nap.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 17, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> If Kyle was standing next to me right now, I'd buy him a new gun made in Gold. Thank you for your service. Lets be honest he did everyone a favor and saved the lives of children everywhere. Last thing we want is for those pedo's to have survived and then continue to rape the innocent.



Yup
Like I said
Should have given him a medal and shaken his hand.
No trial

You pop a pedo
Get a medal.

Even if it was murder, dont care.

We should put bounties on them


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> It don't look to me at all like the kid was "walking around in a threatening, aggressive manner" provoking s violent response.
> 
> Looks to me like a couple of bully's thought they picked a soft target, fucked around and wound up planted ass up in a dirt nap.


And don't forget how they were recorded yelling "Kill that bitch Kill him!" As they pointed him out and ran towards him before they were shot. That is enough evidence to me as a juror that Kyle acted in self defense.


----------



## eazy (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Texan69 (Nov 17, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I don’t mean the police. I mean our fellow military men and women. We may hold different opinions. But if push comes to shove and the US turned into a war zone, I would be staking out at home locked and loaded, not roaming around looking for fights. Defense is much easier than offense.


Police may not have an obligation to protect you or your property but most do so


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 17, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Its a tough spot. If police are told to stand down instead of protect your home and business, by asking them to disobey and do it anyway, you are essentially asking them to disregard their own livelihood to protect yours.
> 
> my bro in law told me his military friends would never support a gun take back if they were told to. I asked him if he though they would be willing to be courtmarshalled and put in jail, no longer able to support their own families.
> 
> ...


Most cops wouldn’t  support a gun take back either


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 17, 2021)

I don’t get some people.

A few months ago someone shared one of  those cop blocker/first amendment auditor/independent journalist guys trying to bait a cop. Some of those same dudes do it by walking  around with a rifle which is perfectly legal in public of you are allowed to posses it.
The members of the group totally supported this guy going around filling cops acting like a dick to get a rise out of the cop. Now we got a lot of members who think because Kyle was there with an rifle that was enough provocation for him to be attacked? I say get the fuck out of here with that logic. If that’s the case then these queers filming cops and harassing them should get jacked up. Doesn’t make sense Get the fuck outta here 
Lot of soft beta males on here. 

Everybody wants to talk about defending this or that but when push comes to shove many can’t pull the trigger or probably don’t even know how to handle a weapon on correctly. 

Also idk how this ended up having so many cop bashing comments Lol always ends up like that.
It’s ok if you didn’t make it as one. I got some junior officer stickers if anyone wants to wear one and fee cool


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> I don’t get some people.
> 
> A few months ago someone shared one of  those cop blocker/first amendment auditor/independent journalist guys trying to bait a cop. Some of those same dudes do it by walking  around with a rifle which is perfectly legal in public of you are allowed to posses it.
> The members of the group totally supported this guy going around filling cops acting like a dick to get a rise out of the cop. Now we got a lot of members who think because Kyle was there with an rifle that was enough provocation for him to be attacked? I say get the fuck out of here with that logic. If that’s the case then these queers filming cops and harassing them should get jacked up. Doesn’t make sense Get the fuck outta here
> ...


Where were all the cop bashing comments? I didn't see that, but I've only been kind of reading the thread. Personally I've only bashed the chain of command, from the government executive office downward... someone didn't let the police do their job and that's how this all got f'd in the first place.

Also civilians harassing cops, and civilians harassing other civilians, are two different things. One gets quite a bit of training for specific situations and scenarios, and are also more well informed on the law. The other are people who are less informed, who are not trained for these situations, and may be prone to react or driven by fear when seeing someone in plain clothes carrying a rifle at their side.

I'm not condoning any violent actions... but I'm also not going to pretend like I don't understand what it's like to be human.

Where I grew up, if someone had a gun out and they weren't police then you either ran away or you got your own gun out to be ready to fire. Surely I'm not the only one who grew up this way, this poor, and in this kind of environment and can remember the fight or flight response of seeing an unknown person with a gun brings to you?


----------



## shackleford (Nov 17, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Most cops wouldn’t  support a gun take back either


I'm not bashing police at all. I hope thats not the way it came across. I think its wrong that they were put on such a short leash.
And as far as the gun take back, I believe most cops would be against it. At least the ones I know, they would be against it. Yes it was off topic. I was likening that hypothetical situation to the stand down order. I was saying it has to be a difficult situation when youre given orders that conflict with your ethics or beliefs or whatever you want to call it.

I interact with these men and women a decent amount and they have nothing but support from me. I just want to make that clear.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 17, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> I don’t get some people.
> 
> A few months ago someone shared one of  those cop blocker/first amendment auditor/independent journalist guys trying to bait a cop. Some of those same dudes do it by walking  around with a rifle which is perfectly legal in public of you are allowed to posses it.
> The members of the group totally supported this guy going around filling cops acting like a dick to get a rise out of the cop. Now we got a lot of members who think because Kyle was there with an rifle that was enough provocation for him to be attacked? I say get the fuck out of here with that logic. If that’s the case then these queers filming cops and harassing them should get jacked up. Doesn’t make sense Get the fuck outta here
> ...



Cops are the only reason more rights weren't taken from us here in ontario.

The boys in blue said "Fuck you, we ain't doing that" When the government tried to throw our charter of rights and freedoms out of the window

I have a decent bit of police friends, fucking solid guys and the first to crack a beer and go shooting


----------



## Joliver (Nov 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Address please? So I can walk around outside your house aggressively with my AR at my side. I'm sure you'll love me doing this while your kids are playing outside.
> 
> To be clear this isn't a threat. It's intentionally hyperbolic.



Send0: I own an AR....I'm being intentionally hyperbolic. 

Me: no lies detected. 

Come at me bro 😂

Below is a picture of me as a child. Enjoy.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 18, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Send0: I own an AR....I'm being intentionally hyperbolic.
> 
> Me: no lies detected.
> 
> ...


To be fair, probably 2/3's of the forum owns an AR. Pretty cheap to piece one together.

Also, you were fat and hairy as a child 😂


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 18, 2021)

Well if they can convict a police officer because a thug overdosed on drugs, they can convict a kid for shooting in self defense 🤷‍♂️ they get what they want.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> To be fair, probably 2/3's of the forum owns an AR. Pretty cheap to piece one together.
> 
> Also, you were fat and hairy as a child 😂


How dare you Insult me like that!? You've broken forum rule number 1! 

No self respecting bear would stay after that. 

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 18, 2021)

A


Texan69 said:


> Most cops wouldn’t  support a gun take back either


And man I'll tell you what : that's the very reason local sheriff's are elected officials. 

Let's never, ever let the democrat party federalize our police forces.    
Because if we do, that's she wrote for our constitutional rights.  

How many local sheriff's have refused to enforce democrat party policies on second amendment rights?   
Remember that if those locally elected sheriff's become federal government agents, all bets are off.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> To be fair, probably 2/3's of the forum owns an AR. Pretty cheap to piece one together.
> 
> Also, you were fat and hairy as a child 😂


The hair on that kids ass looks long enough to part. 
A spray bottle and a comb could prove it too. 

His daddy must be proud.


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You are not understanding me.. regardless of legal or not, I consider someone patrolling my f'n street, who is not police or military, with their arm on a rifle, as an aggressor or a threat.



Perhaps you might see things differently if that person was there to help protect your street from the people who were there to loot and burn your street down.


----------



## Thrawn (Nov 18, 2021)

Of thethe current charges he is charged with it is a clear case of self defense. Prosecutor should be disbarred for jurry tampering.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 18, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> Well if they can convict a police officer because a thug overdosed on drugs, they can convict a kid for shooting in self defense 🤷‍♂️ they get what they want.



Naw
Dude was guilty.
Just not of the crime he was convicted for.
Should have (As a first responder) either called and ambulance or administered Narcan.

That was gross negligence, doesnt matter that the guy was a piece of shit... was still negligent on the officers part and pretty cruel


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 18, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Naw
> Dude was guilty.
> Just not of the crime he was convicted for.
> Should have (As a first responder) either called and ambulance or administered Narcan.
> ...


he was subduing him while the ambulance was on the way unless im mistaken. premeditated murder makes no sense regardless. trial by media. prejudiced jury :/ mistrail to the max. threw the fool under the boss to save more cities from peaceful events i supposed.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 18, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Naw
> Dude was guilty.
> Just not of the crime he was convicted for.
> Should have (As a first responder) either called and ambulance or administered Narcan.
> ...


Watching the whole George Floyd video the cops were way more then calm pussies if you ask me they should of strong armed him taser his ass narcan like you said they should actually carry that shit in a gun shot thing in my opinion.

That last cop on his neck totally fucked up everything what were you expecting kneeling  on a doped up ass mans neck? 

Those cops should not be cops 3-4 cops can’t take down 1 dope head? 🤦‍♂️ not sure what he got for a prison term but he fed should of got in trouble not sure about 20 years but 10 give it take a few 💯


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 18, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Watching the whole George Floyd video the cops were way more then calm pussies if you ask me they should of strong armed him taser his ass narcan like you said they should actually carry that shit in a gun shot thing in my opinion.
> 
> That last cop on his neck totally fucked up everything what were you expecting kneeling  on a doped up ass mans neck?
> 
> Those cops should not be cops 3-4 cops can’t take down 1 dope head? 🤦‍♂️ not sure what he got for a prison term but he fed should of got in trouble not sure about 20 years but 10 give it take a few 💯


Not standing up for the cops at all but 
But sometimes 3-4 is necessary 
Especially when throwing hands isn’t really a Green light. They want take downs and arm bars etc. If you haven’t fought a dope head before you also wouldn’t know


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 18, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> he was subduing him while the ambulance was on the way unless im mistaken. premeditated murder makes no sense regardless. trial by media. prejudiced jury :/ mistrail to the max. threw the fool under the boss to save more cities from peaceful events i supposed.


Never said it was premeditated
The charge should have been negligence.


Bobbyloads said:


> Watching the whole George Floyd video the cops were way more then calm pussies if you ask me they should of strong armed him taser his ass narcan like you said they should actually carry that shit in a gun shot thing in my opinion.
> 
> That last cop on his neck totally fucked up everything what were you expecting kneeling  on a doped up ass mans neck?
> 
> Those cops should not be cops 3-4 cops can’t take down 1 dope head? 🤦‍♂️ not sure what he got for a prison term but he fed should of got in trouble not sure about 20 years but 10 give it take a few 💯



I can agree with that
Toss his ass to the curb, Narcan, back to business.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 18, 2021)

This thread has to have the most words I've ever seen and bypassed....


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 18, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Not standing up for the cops at all but
> But sometimes 3-4 is necessary
> Especially when throwing hands isn’t really a Green light. They want take downs and arm bars etc. If you haven’t fought a dope head before you also wouldn’t know


I get it but they put him in a car and he slid out like 2 times the whole thing was sloppy at best. They should of did way better then what they did he was resisting the whole time plenty of reasons why they could of used more force or tase his ass instead of knees on neck if they coukdrnt handle him the paramedics were ju jit su champs?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 18, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I get it but they put him in a car and he slid out like 2 times the whole thing was sloppy at best. They should of did way better then what they did he was resisting the whole time plenty of reasons why they could of used more force or tase his ass instead of knees on neck if they coukdrnt handle him the paramedics were ju jit su champs?



I think you can attribute a lot of shit to the current environment
Some of my friends who are cops say shit like "Fuck bro, should just tase the idiot, but then some asshole will record it"

A friend of mine didnt even tackle a suspect a short time ago (On some small time/ non violent shit) and just let the guy run.

Microscope and hatred on a lot of boys in blue
I think the floyd case is a but different, tase him, throw him in the car and get the Narcan


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 18, 2021)

Back on the trial at hand...

I feel the longer it takes the more it goes against Kyle. With the jury not being sequestered they get to leave and see all the peaceful protesters(aka rioters in waiting) and the news and the threats. I feel bad for the kid. Cards are stacked against him.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Question to everyone... do you guys pay attention to peaceful protests on the news, or do you even see them on the news that often?
> 
> I don't believe in looting and rioting, but I rarely see the news talk about some peaceful protest going on... If they do talk about it then it's like a 60 second segment.
> 
> ...


Sometimes violent criminal protests don't get alot of media attention either.  Or at least not honest coverage. 

It just all depends on what the current narrative of the democrat party is at the time.    And what they can spin to that end.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 18, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Back on the trial at hand...
> 
> I feel the longer it takes the more it goes against Kyle. With the jury not being sequestered they get to leave and see all the peaceful protesters(aka rioters in waiting) and the news and the threats. I feel bad for the kid. Cards are stacked against him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



I can't help but lament the fact that you're right. 

This kid has the odds stacked against him. 

But let's be honest, what is really Kyle's crime?
Standing openly against the dogma's and agendas of the democrat party.   And that's really it.   For that, they want him to hang.  Because he dared to stand up to them, and fight back refusing to be bullied.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 18, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I can't help but lament the fact that you're right.
> 
> This kid has the odds stacked against him.
> 
> ...


The proud boys white supremesist leader Enrique lol  super white name and guy is in jail for stealing a rioters flag and burning it but the rioters billions in damage people’s lives destroyed no trials convictions and released from all arrests or not even arrested 🤦‍♂️ fucking Merica


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 18, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> The proud boys white supremesist leader Enrique lol  super white name and guy is in jail for stealing a rioters flag and burning it but the rioters billions in damage people’s lives destroyed no trials convictions and released from all arrests or not even arrested 🤦‍♂️ fucking Merica



Proud boys is a pretty funny story actually, it's almost surreal


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 18, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I can't help but lament the fact that you're right.
> 
> This kid has the odds stacked against him.
> 
> ...


There may well be solid grounds for appeal if he's convicted of any or all the charges no doubt.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 18, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I can't help but lament the fact that you're right.
> 
> This kid has the odds stacked against him.
> 
> ...



He shot one of their law enforcement officers. Lol


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 18, 2021)

Joliver said:


> He shot one of their law enforcement officers. Lol



Lol. 
But you know, that's not totally inaccurate.

He did indeed shoot some of their enforcers.   And the democrat party can't afford to have them discouraged from rioting, looting, bullying and intimidating when ordered by democrat politicians to do so.

The entire point of last summers riots had nothing to do with "inequity" or anything else.  It had to do with the election and punishing people who might vote the wrong way.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 18, 2021)

Will he be charged with assault? It's reported so casually like it's OK because he supports BLM...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Nov 18, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Will he be charged with assault? It's reported so casually like it's OK because he supports BLM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everybody in that picture is on the wrong side of this. 

please tell me if the pictures on the right "heroes" if either are the pedo who got shot.

would love to ask "what does this have to do with BLM or black people why are you here?"


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 18, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Proud boys is a pretty funny story actually, it's almost surreal


The whole joke thing gone to far lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 18, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Will he be charged with assault? It's reported so casually like it's OK because he supports BLM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love how they have pictures and defending a 5 time caught pedo who sexually raped 9-11 year old kids 🤦‍♂️ 

Wondering why the news ain’t asking them questions if they even know about this or are they supporting child molestation ? Fucking tards


----------



## Joliver (Nov 18, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> There may well be solid grounds for appeal if he's convicted of any or all the charges no doubt.


My only issue is this: the system isn't going to save you from the system.


Hughinn said:


> Lol.
> But you know, that's not totally inaccurate.
> 
> He did indeed shoot some of their enforcers.   And the democrat party can't afford to have them discouraged from rioting, looting, bullying and intimidating when ordered by democrat politicians to do so.
> ...



Completely agree. I've traveled and worked in former communist countries. I bring it up so much that I got the tin foil hat moniker. 

All that said, every person I've talked to in those countries all effectively said the same thing: there are two enforcement arms in communism. The first is the state police. They nominally "follow the law." The second, and most sinister, is the unofficial arm of armed criminals that do gray area "dirty work" for the party. These are the people that do not get disarmed "for the greater good."

The latter is like BLM and antifa. They were sent and funded by commies to "punish" people for wrong think. They give them positive names like "black lives matter" and "anti fascism action" so you couldn't nominally object. Who wants to just randomly kill blacks or wants to "gas jews Auschwitz?" It's like starting an organization called "puppies are good" whose sole purpose is to proliferate nuclear weapons to countries under the guise of reducing the incidences of forcing dogs to dig holes. 

But it seems that the only part of American exceptionalism--that used to be taught in this country--is the core belief that America can't fail. The other nationalistic and patriotic stuff was discarded. This left a generation or two of people that hate this country...but believe it can't fall--which is laughable. 

All that said, the system cannot allow it's unofficial enforcement arm to be challenged in the street. Kyle has to go down. If he doesn't...others could get ideas. 

Also, a cursory glance of this thread will prove the point of not challenging those thugs. The average response on this thread: "he should have stayed at home." 

This is a battle for the soul of America. It was lost years ago.


----------



## eazy (Nov 18, 2021)

...we're just several large pizzas from world peace


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2021)

I could give two fucks if he’s guilty or not .. It’s sickens me to see who is running America these days


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 18, 2021)

Live action Idiocracy gentlemen. 
Welcome to the club


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 18, 2021)

UPDATE WITH VIDEO: MSNBC BANNED FROM RITTENHOUSE TRIAL AND COURTHOUSE! Reporter Taken Into Custody - Was Following, Stalking Jury Bus and Ran Red Light!!
					

On Thursday morning the Kenosha Judge overseeing the Kyle Rittenhouse trial banned MSNBC From the trial AND the courthouse… VIDEO— The reporter’s name is James Morrison and the MSNBC producer is named Irene Byon. Morrison claimed that he was told to follow the vehicle under the supervision of a...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## CJ (Nov 18, 2021)

eazy said:


> View attachment 15375
> 
> 
> ...we're just several large pizzas from world peace


Then chaos ensued when one protester asked..... "who likes pineapple on their pizza?"  😂😂😂


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 18, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> UPDATE WITH VIDEO: MSNBC BANNED FROM RITTENHOUSE TRIAL AND COURTHOUSE! Reporter Taken Into Custody - Was Following, Stalking Jury Bus and Ran Red Light!!
> 
> 
> On Thursday morning the Kenosha Judge overseeing the Kyle Rittenhouse trial banned MSNBC From the trial AND the courthouse… VIDEO— The reporter’s name is James Morrison and the MSNBC producer is named Irene Byon. Morrison claimed that he was told to follow the vehicle under the supervision of a...
> ...



I seen that.

MSNBC literally spent the last year lying about Rittenhouse and spinning this case enough to make themselves dizzy, now they're getting banned from the courtroom for stalking the jury.


----------



## RISE (Nov 18, 2021)

The fact that it is taking long is a bit curious, but it makes sense.  I personally think they all know that they need to play this like they are a hung jury.  They know how the Floyd case went, and what the mob were saying was going to happen if they didn't get the verdict they wanted.  They're deciding how they are going to play this bc it's beyond a doubt that Rittenhouse is innocent.


----------



## RISE (Nov 18, 2021)

Vid I just found on YouTube that shows the moments before Rosenbaum was killed.  Rosenbaum is heard yelling "let's get him" while Rittenhkuse is screaming "friendly friendly friendly".... not sure if this was played in court but fuck, how was this hidden for so long?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 18, 2021)

So no verdict today either probably

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## eazy (Nov 18, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/qwxhyi

KR is a distraction the real powderkeg is this one.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 18, 2021)

Fuck missing everything stupid work got busy and health insurance lady here giving quotes 🤦‍♂️


----------



## flenser (Nov 18, 2021)

I've lost interest, I hate to admit. Whatever the verdict the media and left government will distort and use it to increase authority and further discourage dissent. The only thing more predictable is the response from the dissenters (me included), "baaaa".


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 18, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Fuck missing everything stupid work got busy and health insurance lady here giving quotes


Didn't miss shit other than msnbc being fucktards

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 18, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Didn't miss shit other than msnbc being fucktards
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That’s good I guess but this taking too long I’m thinking innocent they wearing down the protesters as it gets colder lol


----------



## CJ (Nov 18, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> That’s good I guess but this taking too long I’m thinking innocent they wearing down the protesters as it gets colder lol


I hope so, but I'm thinking the opposite. 🤞


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 18, 2021)

Trial is a freaking joke. I’m so mad about it. Prosecutors violated constitutional rights , that of its self is worthy of mistrial.
Kyle wasn’t just in the wrong place at the right time.
He wasn’t looking to hurt anyone. He had already put out several fires with his fire extinguisher.
he was caught on video scrubbing graffiti off of businesses and walls.
He was there because he was asked (along with the whole group of armed civilians) to protect 3 car lots.
The rioters had already burned one car lot.
a dumpster fire had been created and they were attempting to push it into and blow up the gas station.
kyle put that fire out and the mob then decided they would pursue Kyle.
TEXTBOOK self defense. 1k%

and one more textbook definition of why the second amendment exists (One of many reasons) and all the more welcoming to the use and possession of AR15’s.
democrats whine “what do you need an ‘assault weapon’ for!?”
we see EXACTLY why a rifle like that is necessary.
When one home or business owner is being terrorized by an angry mob!!
THE GREAT EQUALIZER.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 18, 2021)

RISE said:


> The fact that it is taking long is a bit curious, but it makes sense.  I personally think they all know that they need to play this like they are a hung jury.  They know how the Floyd case went, and what the mob were saying was going to happen if they didn't get the verdict they wanted.  They're deciding how they are going to play this bc it's beyond a doubt that Rittenhouse is innocent.


apparently it is not beyond a doubt


----------



## RISE (Nov 18, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> apparently it is not beyond a doubt


Only if you dont want heat your way for not giving the mob what they want...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Hughinn (Nov 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


>


I heard about this earlier. 

Obviously the prosecution lied and they knew who this guy was all along.     Turns out they interviewed him months ago, yet in trial last week they called him "un-identified" to keep him from testifying. 

Truly scary shit these people are pulling to try to hang this kid.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I heard about this earlier.
> 
> Obviously the prosecution lied and they knew who this guy was all along.     Turns out they interviewed him months ago, yet in trial last week they called him "un-identified" to keep him from testifying.
> 
> Truly scary shit these people are pulling to try to hang this kid.


Yeah this seriously needs to be a mistrial fucking messed up they getting away with all this shit even the pointing the rifle at the jury


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


>


amazing


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

Not guilty


----------



## eazy (Nov 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Not guilty


Hope this guy is there for the festivities.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433184176610713605


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 19, 2021)

BREAKING: KYLE RITTENHOUSE FOUND NOT GUILTY ON ALL COUNTS!! (Video)
					

Opening statements took place Tuesday in the trial of Kyle Rittenhouse, who shot three men, killing two of them and wounding the third, during riots in Kenosha, Wisconsin last year. Rittenhouse and his defense team argued he fired in self-defense after the men attacked him during the rioting...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Not guilty


unanimous decision


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

shackleford said:


> unanimous decision


Fuck man gives me hope for America first the fed court and the mandates now this


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 19, 2021)

Now will the judge give him his gun back and tell him to go home and be a good boy???

Bet the next thing he will be sued to oblivion...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

The defense team was garbage as fuck even worse was the prosecutors they sucked so bad and lied so much they lost the trial cause they are fucking trash for humans and need to kick rocks hate this fucking prosecutor he’s a bitch ass


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Now will the judge give him his gun back and tell him to go home and be a good boy???
> 
> Bet the next thing he will be sued to oblivion...


who is suing who? and yes, he's an innocent man, if it was his rifle he would have gotten it back.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Now will the judge give him his gun back and tell him to go home and be a good boy???
> 
> Bet the next thing he will be sued to oblivion...


Dude he’s about to be rich even joe Biden getting sued most the media stations Biden city of Kenosh the fbi everyone getting served


----------



## RISE (Nov 19, 2021)

Damn, dude straight up almost passed out.  Glad this jury didn't fall to the pressures of the mob.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 19, 2021)

shackleford said:


> who is suing who? and yes, he's an innocent man, if it was his rifle he would have gotten it back.


He isn't sued yet but the possibility that can happen.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

RISE said:


> Damn, dude straight up almost passed out.  Glad this jury didn't fall to the pressures of the mob.


The pressure and bullshit is prob what made them rule this way they had time to see all the bullshit and prob got pissed off


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> He isn't sued yet but the possibility that can happen.


he who?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> He isn't sued yet but the possibility that can happen.


By who? Wtf are you saying? He’s gonna do all the suing


----------



## RISE (Nov 19, 2021)

Next step is to sue the ever living fuck out of every media outlet and personality who claimed him as a white supremacist and spun the entire story.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

RISE said:


> Next step is to sue the ever living fuck out of every media outlet and personality who claimed him as a white supremacist and spun the entire story.


and formally charge grosskreutz with attempted murder


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> By who? Wtf are you saying? He’s gonna do all the suing


Families of the victims, if they chose to bring suit I am sure they can. 

What would Kyle sue for if he's acquitted? Wrongful arrest?


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Families of the victims, if they chose to bring suit I am sure they can.
> 
> What would Kyle sue for if he's acquitted? Wrongful arrest?


I could sue you for being a terrible chinese chat bot, infiltrating online forums in collaboration with the us govt.

does that make it true?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Families of the victims, if they chose to bring suit I am sure they can.
> 
> What would Kyle sue for if he's acquitted? Wrongful arrest?


Are you being serious? From the media alone look at the nick sandman case.

Joe Biden called him a white supremesist to the nation on main stream media 

The prosecution and their tampering with their case 

City of Kenosha for the police corruption and many other things 

Feds for with holding witnesses and evidence and destroying evidence 

I’m sure his lawyers will find even more people and reasons


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

RISE said:


> Next step is to sue the ever living fuck out of every media outlet and personality who claimed him as a white supremacist and spun the entire story.


And he will cry like this again when he’s cashing his checks lol


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Are you being serious? From the media alone look at the nick sandman case.
> 
> Joe Biden called him a white supremesist to the nation on main stream media
> 
> ...


Okay then...time will tell what truly happens...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay then...time will tell what truly happens...


He’s getting paid very least media money lots of millions 

Regardless fuck his future money big win for 🇺🇸 today and our freedoms


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay then...time will tell what truly happens...


What truly happened is he had his day in court and came out a free man. His actions were just. I dont understand your reaoning that he should be sued?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

Wow right after the trial this guy tweets this ? What a loser piece of shit fuck what about all the kids the “victim” molested ? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> View attachment 15404
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is STILL mayor?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 19, 2021)

Fuck yes. Innocent


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> View attachment 15404
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DeBlasio is a tool and he needs to clean up NYC of the crime first and don't stick his nose where it don't belong.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 19, 2021)

if Kyle went to NYC and shot people would he have been treated differently?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> if Kyle went to NYC and shot people would he have been treated differently?


Man I’m not even going back and forth with you your ruining our positive post with your negativity you hate 🇺🇸 lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> if Kyle went to NYC and shot people would he have been treated differently?


He would be innocent. Innocent is innocent. No matter how badly you wanted him to be convicted, he broke NO LAWS. He shot people that were there with weapons and were rioting.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 19, 2021)

Justice is served. Let's go Brandon.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Justice is served. Let's go Brandon.


----------



## eazy (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> if Kyle went to NYC


we can stop there. he'd be in rikers. gun laws are strict there.


----------



## CJ (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> if Kyle went to NYC and shot people would he have been treated differently?


Having the gun would be illegal, yes.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 19, 2021)

eazy said:


> we can stop there. he'd be in rikers. gun laws are strict there.


Correction. Gun laws in NY are unconstitutional


----------



## RISE (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay then...time will tell what truly happens...


Bro if the covington kids could sue and win against CNN, this kid is gonna go ham in lawsuits.  The fact you have no idea what he could sue for makes me believe you have no idea on the details of what happened in this case.  So why participate?


Edit: nevermind, just saw your username.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> if Kyle went to NYC and shot people would he have been treated differently?


Omg if my grandma had a mustache she would be my grandpa 🤦‍♂️ 

It happened in Wisconsin cheese capital of America not ny stop raining of freedom parades


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> View attachment 15404
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill de Blasio can eat a whole bag of dicks.  Fucking cunt.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Bill de Blasio can eat a whole bag of dicks.  Fucking cunt.


Wish I had Twitter would love to read the comments lol


----------



## CJ (Nov 19, 2021)

I have a rifle, you try to take it from me, you're getting shot. 

I have a rifle, you're hitting me with a skateboard, you're getting shot. 

I have a rifle, you point a handgun at me, you're getting shot. 

Why is there any controversy in that?!?


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 19, 2021)

I still do not care.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## CJ (Nov 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


>


Should've been... Hold my rifle. 😂


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


>


Its sad how the media has totally written off reporting the truth. Its sad when the media convicts people before the courts do.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 19, 2021)

If I was a business owner in the hood right now I'd be on top of my building patiently waiting for the riots to begin, with my Sniper Rifle.


----------



## B Ware (Nov 19, 2021)

Kyle Rittenhouse made an exemplary presentation on what gun control should be. He shot only at his attackers, no one else, with deadly precision. Rioters, what did we learn today? If you fuck around, you will find out.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 19, 2021)

B Ware said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse made an exemplary presentation on what gun control should be. He shot only at his attackers, no one else, with deadly precision. Rioters, what did we learn today? If you fuck around, you will find out.


Its the exact reason why the founding fathers wrote the Constitution the way they did.


----------



## CJ (Nov 19, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Its the exact reason why the founding fathers wrote the Constitution the way they did.


Does that even still exist?  🤔😢


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


>


Lmfao


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Does that even still exist?  🤔😢


Heard it’s being sold lol


----------



## CJ (Nov 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Heard it’s being sold lol


Neither party follows it.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Neither party follows it.


Sadly that's true.


----------



## 69nites (Nov 19, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> If I was a business owner in the hood right now I'd be on top of my building patiently waiting for the riots to begin, with my Sniper Rifle.


There are states where unloading on rioters would not even make it past the grand jury. Never forget the Joe Horn case in Texas https://abcnews.go.com/TheLaw/story?id=5278638&page=1

On the other hand, in Wisconsin a mob was trying to intimidate a jury into finding an innocent man guilty and stretched the most open cut case of self defense I've ever heard of making it to trial to an eternity. If you're going to hang out on the roof with a hunting rifle, you're going to want to do it in a state where you have the right to defend property with lethal force.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

69nites said:


> There are states where unloading on rioters would not even make it past the grand jury. Never forget the Joe Horn case in Texas https://abcnews.go.com/TheLaw/story?id=5278638&page=1
> 
> On the other hand, in Wisconsin a mob was trying to intimidate a jury into finding an innocent man guilty and stretched the most open cut case of self defense I've ever heard of making it to trial to an eternity. If you're going to hang out on the roof with a hunting rifle, you're going to want to do it in a state where you have the right to defend property with lethal force.


pretty sure i remember listening to this guys 911 call a long time ago


----------



## TomJ (Nov 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


>


The kid will definitely be er have to work again. Lawsuits for everyone. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Nov 19, 2021)

Our spineless geriatric leader feels concerned and angry about the verdict. 
Shows how much respect he, and the lefty losers have for the actual truth or actual law.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2021)

Antifa is one group that should be shot on site


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 19, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Its the exact reason why the founding fathers wrote the Constitution the way they did.


The second amendment wasn’t added until four years after the fact, though.

I’m kind of being a shit disturber but it’s true.


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 19, 2021)

RISE said:


> Next step is to sue the ever living fuck out of every media outlet and personality who claimed him as a white supremacist and spun the entire story.


Biden used him in his campaign against Trump and claimed he was a white supremacist. Just like Trump. Something about unity of Americans. Which he's doing a GREAT job of. Fucking tool.

Republicans are demanding an apology for him being labeled as such. And all the BLM weirdos are saying "but, but, if he was black then the verdict would have been guilty". Good lord.


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Families of the victims, if they chose to bring suit I am sure they can.
> 
> What would Kyle sue for if he's acquitted? Wrongful arrest?


No offense man, but does your train of thought have a caboose?


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> View attachment 15404
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its CNN. I expect no less.


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 19, 2021)

Fate? I mean, these men were not exactly positive contributors to society. None of them should have been there. Its a travesty from both sides. And while countless groups and individuals cry about the verdict, remember that Kyle will carry the burden of knowing he killed two men for the rest of his life. Which is in of itself, a life sentence. If you have a conscience that is.


----------



## CJ (Nov 19, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> The second amendment wasn’t added until four years after the fact, though.
> 
> I’m kind of being a shit disturber but it’s true.


ALL the amendments were after the fact. First 10 were the Bill of Rights. And...???


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> ALL the amendments were after the fact. First 10 were the Bill of Rights. And...???



That's why they were called amendments.. lol

amendment

ə-mĕnd′mənt
noun​
The act of changing for the better; improvement.
A correction or alteration, as in a manuscript.
The process of formally altering or adding to a document or record.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> ALL the amendments were after the fact. And...?


And they wrote it without any mention of gun rights.

Gun rights were not enshrined in the original document.  They were added as an afterthought, so saying that the founding fathers “wrote it the way that they did for a reason” doesn’t make much sense in the context of the founding fathers being huge supporters of gun rights.


----------



## 69nites (Nov 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> ALL the amendments were after the fact. First 10 were the Bill of Rights. And...???


The bill of rights was added before the Constitution was ratified and the country actually became a country. Only 9/13 ratified prior to the bill of rights. The first 10 amendments occurred prior to the country actually existing.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 19, 2021)

Freakmidd said:


> That's why they were called amendments.. lol
> 
> amendment
> 
> ...


Read the post that I was responding to then read my post…

How is this confusing?

If the founding fathers “wrote it they way that they did for a reason” there would be no amendments.


----------



## 69nites (Nov 19, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> And they wrote it without any mention of gun rights.
> 
> Gun rights were not enshrined in the original document.  They were added as an afterthought, so saying that the founding fathers “wrote it the way that they did for a reason” doesn’t make much sense in the context of the founding fathers being huge supporters of gun rights.


Incorrect. The first 10 were added prior to ratification and were required for this country to exist.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 20, 2021)

69nites said:


> Incorrect. The first 10 were added prior to ratification and were required for this country to exist.


The constitution took effect in 1789. The ten bill of rights amendments took effect two years later.

But that’s irrelevant to “when it was written” which is what I was responding to (1787).


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 20, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> And they wrote it without any mention of gun rights.
> 
> Gun rights were not enshrined in the original document.  They were added as an afterthought, so saying that the founding fathers “wrote it the way that they did for a reason” doesn’t make much sense in the context of the founding fathers being huge supporters of gun rights.


So the founding fathers didn’t add the Bill of Rights?

This was during the quill and parchment time. Email wouldn’t be invented until later. Zoom meetings later yet. 

Guys in goofy white wigs had to spend weeks traveling from the area they represented to Philadelphia and back again. They didn’t get it right the first time but they got it right a little bit later. 

That was over 200+ years ago. Pretty amazing that they covered pretty much all the important bases. Imagine if the “leaders” had to do that shit now. They would fuck it all up.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 20, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So the founding fathers didn’t add the Bill of Rights?


No, they did. But they were added after the fact, largely to placate anti-federalists, who had some serious concerns with giving the feds too much power (rightfully so). 

I’m not arguing that they didn’t do a great job, but they missed some things.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 20, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> No, they did. But they were added after the fact, largely to placate anti-federalists, who had some serious concerns with giving the feds too much power (rightfully so).
> 
> I’m not arguing that they didn’t do a great job, but they missed some things.


I’ll agree with how you wrote it here. 

They had many of these things at the time the Constitution was written though. They argued over where to include it. States rights vs. Federal rights.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 20, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’ll agree with how you wrote it here.
> 
> They had many of these things at the time the Constitution was written though. They argued over where to include it. States rights vs. Federal rights.


No argument there. I actually didn’t intend to argue at all — I was just being a shit disturber and people started quoting the definition of the word “amendment” at me for whatever reason.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 20, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> No argument there. I actually didn’t intend to argue at all — I was just being a shit disturber and people started quoting the definition of the word “amendment” at me for whatever reason.


so... you successfully stired shit? 🤪


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 20, 2021)

shackleford said:


> so... you successfully stired shit? 🤪


I suppose so!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 20, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> View attachment 15404
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats hilarious is that this ENTIRE TRIAL was made public and those idiocentric moronic social justice warriors couldn’t even pay attention long enough to hear the truth. There was no crossing state lines with a rifle. Completely false and made up by CNN. 
They could see all evidence and make their own determination off of everyone’s testimony. BUT NO. their precious narrative is the hill they choose to die on.


----------



## flenser (Nov 20, 2021)

All of the amendments were added to make ratification possible by the States. The first was primarily because puritan states wanted assurances they would not be forced to join a specific sect of Christianity established by the feds. The second was added because the States were concerned the feds would want a standing army of their own and would disband the state's armies (surprise, they did just that). 

The second Amendment had nothing to do with individual rights to bear arms because it didn't occur to anyone they needed protecting. Remember that at the time private ownership of war ships, the closes thing there was to WMDs, was normal. 

Those amendments didn't protect the states, and in the long run won't protect individuals either. But it's nice to have them used against the feds AND states to the extent that they are, if only temporarily.


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 20, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Read the post that I was responding to then read my post…
> 
> How is this confusing?
> 
> If the founding fathers “wrote it they way that they did for a reason” there would be no amendments.



No confusion here, I completely understood  what you were saying. 

My comment might actually make more sense, if you read the post that I was responding to..


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 20, 2021)

Freakmidd said:


> No confusion here, I completely understood  what you were saying.
> 
> My comment might actually make more sense, if you read the post that I was responding to..


Yes, it seems that I’m the one who was confused. For whatever reason I thought that you were responding to me.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 20, 2021)

QUOTE; {The second Amendment had nothing to do with individual rights to bear arms because it didn't occur to anyone they needed protecting. Remember that at the time private ownership of war ships, the closes thing there was to WMDs, was normal.}

I’m sorry, friend. That is entirely incorrect about the 2nd amendment.
let’s read it together slowly and unpack it;
*A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

Even the forefathers understood that it is NECESSARY for the people to keep and bear arms. Law abiding citizens standing their ground to protect their lives and property, IS the militia. It doesn’t mean some deranged cult like proud boys. 
Thomas Jefferson concerning the second amendment wrote, quote: "Experience hath shewn, that even under the best forms of government those entrusted with power have, in time, and by slow operations, perverted it into tyranny."
The forefathers ESPECIALLY knew, after fleeing Great Britain, that tyranny is the end all for natural, depraved mankind. Huger after power. Ever exceeding control. They understood this extremely well from their own experience. Thus writing and declaring the declaration for these reasons! 

it was written for WE THE PEOPLE *


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 20, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Whats hilarious is that this ENTIRE TRIAL was made public and those idiocentric moronic social justice warriors couldn’t even pay attention long enough to hear the truth. There was no crossing state lines with a rifle. Completely false and made up by CNN.
> They could see all evidence and make their own determination off of everyone’s testimony. BUT NO. their precious narrative is the hill they choose to die on.


Which is sad I don’t care if he was a BLM activist the others were what ever and this happened I still would look at the facts


----------



## Cochino (Nov 20, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> And they wrote it without any mention of gun rights.
> 
> Gun rights were not enshrined in the original document.  They were added as an afterthought, so saying that the founding fathers “wrote it the way that they did for a reason” doesn’t make much sense in the context of the founding fathers being huge supporters of gun rights.


A well
regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.
What do you think they meant? Not only gun rights, but by any arms necessary  and  the freedom to do so.


----------



## RISE (Nov 20, 2021)

Yall need to shut the fuck up and start drinking for freedom.  I need y'all to take what is now called the Kyle Especiale, it's a chaser followed by 3 shots.

Let's go brandon!!!


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 20, 2021)

Haha commies and mindlesswork. the side of freedom won this time


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 20, 2021)

Cochino said:


> A well
> regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.
> What do you think they meant? Not only gun rights, but by any arms necessary  and  the freedom to do so.


Especially the part where it says will regulated militia "comma" then right off the people to keep and bear arms.


----------



## flenser (Nov 20, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> QUOTE; {The second Amendment had nothing to do with individual rights to bear arms because it didn't occur to anyone they needed protecting. Remember that at the time private ownership of war ships, the closes thing there was to WMDs, was normal.}
> 
> I’m sorry, friend. That is entirely incorrect about the 2nd amendment.
> let’s read it together slowly and unpack it;
> ...


You just have to remember, they were also politicians.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Nov 20, 2021)

For looking like a "soft pussy" like some of you called him he handled himself really well when he was in a life or death situation being attacked by pedophiles


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 20, 2021)

Kyle Rittenhouse; America's Next Millionaire


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## FearThaGear (Nov 20, 2021)

If I was a moron who thought that rioting and looting other people's businesses and property was okay, I'd have to second-guess trying to do it again after the verdict.

Kyle Rittenhouse and his murder trial proves without a doubt, that when stupid people do stupid things they win stupid prizes. It also proves, that ridding the world of morons who try to destroy America and hardworking Americans property and try to threaten their life, there will be consequences and there will be no repercussions to the consequences.

America is a better place today because two idiots were shot and killed and the other moron got his bicep "vaporized" by a kid that decided to stand up against lawlessness when others were too afraid.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 20, 2021)

I foresee more armed conflict between civilians in the US.

Throughout history, violence has always been the next step in resolving civil unrest when civil discourse fails. Violence is a tool.

I, for one, am completely ok with this, so long as the rules of engagement are clear. 

When a flashpoint occurs, establish a perimeter, allow time for unarmed non-combatants to safely evacuate, and then let it roll. 

I believe that once serious injury or loss of life hits close to home that people will reconsider their tolerances and perhaps civil discourse will once more be a viable option. Those who haven't personally experienced combat have no appreciation for the extent to which it changes a person. Once they do, I suspect we'll likely revert more closely to Robert Heinlein's  "armed and polite society". 

Just my $.02


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 20, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> I foresee more armed conflict between civilians in the US.
> 
> Throughout history, violence has always been the next step in resolving civil unrest when civil discourse fails. Violence is a tool.
> 
> ...


Its gonna get crazy the next 3 years or more here bro..I think living in florida is the safest option right now in america


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 20, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I suppose so!


I like shit stirrers. Keeps peeps on their toes.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 20, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Its gonna get crazy the next 3 years or more here bro..I think living in florida is the safest option right now in america


Are you kidding?  Florida has to be one of the most unsafe states in the US. So many murders.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 20, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Are you kidding?  Florida has to be one of the most unsafe states in the US. So many murders.


Ya I was just kidding when I wrote that ... where the fuck do u think I live in some hood .. Don’t move to Florida then we don’t need u


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 20, 2021)

Here I have a 357 mag i dare anyone break in my house I’ll put a giant hole in them


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 20, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> I foresee more armed conflict between civilians in the US.
> 
> Throughout history, violence has always been the next step in resolving civil unrest when civil discourse fails. Violence is a tool.
> 
> ...


Truth.....


----------



## eazy (Nov 20, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> establish a perimeter, allow time for unarmed non-combatants to safely evacuate, and then let it roll


Where I live they did this last year. 









						Capitol Hill Occupied Protest - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## RISE (Nov 20, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Are you kidding?  Florida has to be one of the most unsafe states in the US. So many murders.


I've lived in Florida since I was 6, I'm still here.


----------



## eazy (Nov 20, 2021)

Sven Northman said:


> all the BLM weirdos are saying "but, but, if he was black then the verdict would have been guilty".


I'm ready for thanksgiving. they hate me and my "well not so fast"

3 recent self-defense cases with not guilty verdicts


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 20, 2021)

flenser said:


> You just have to remember, they were also politicians.


And you have to remember that in those days and every single one of those men, FEARED God. Not all of them were Christian. But they all feared The Creator and He is a Great and Terrible God. (Neimiah 5 I think) anyway, they all had a moral compass that not even the majority of men have today or had then. But they knew good and well of evil men and their desires.

That is the biggest difference between then and now. This is why our world is shaping the way that it is, and the Bible makes it clear it’s going to get worse. 

God also says that He will send a strong delusion closer to the end. That many many will believe a lie.

God is judging America NOW. look around. We kicked God out of schools and look where the most vile ideology comes from? Public schools. CRT and Marxism mostly.
we’re trying to kick God out of government no longer making laws that were righteously practiced by God‘s people. The basis of our entire system of judicial practice is taught to us from Gods commands. 
Murder
Stealing etc etc. 
The right to self defense. 
Property rights.
but now we’re making murder legal. Murdering millions of little humans every single year. Like 4K a day!!
And our entire world is falling apart at the seams. 
God is judging us now and will continue until we repent or destroy ourselves.


----------



## flenser (Nov 20, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> And you have to remember that in those days and every single one of those men, FEARED God. Not all of them were Christian. But they all feared The Creator and He is a Great and Terrible God. (Neimiah 5 I think) anyway, they all had a moral compass that not even the majority of men have today or had then. But they knew good and well of evil men and their desires.
> 
> That is the biggest difference between then and now. This is why our world is shaping the way that it is, and the Bible makes it clear it’s going to get worse.
> 
> ...


With a little effort I'm sure I could show that fear of god was not a significant motivator in any endeavor for many of the founders. But I don't think it has much to do with anything I said. 

They wanted the Constitution ratified. The amendments were added to put to rest certain fears and suspicions of the various state legislatures. 

One of the more significant fears was that the federal government would establish a standing army that could be used against the states. After all, the founders were trying to establish a new and powerful government when they had only been chartered to address specific weaknesses in the Articles.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 20, 2021)

eazy said:


> I'm ready for thanksgiving. they hate me and my "well not so fast"
> 
> 3 recent self-defense cases with not guilty verdicts
> 
> ...



Andrew Coffee IV





Rayshondre Tarver





Jaleel Stallings


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 21, 2021)

65 gun murders in Chicago each month (average) and many more injured.
Unsure why media likes to ignore that but spew hate/lie's 24x7 about mean white supremacist w/ a gun and cause hate across the nation?? Hmmm, weird...









						Chicago Crime, Murder & Mayhem | Criminal Infographics | HeyJackass!
					

Illustrating the Chicago Values of Crime, Murder & Mayhem with comprehensive charts, precise graphs and exhaustive data sets of Chicago stupidity.




					heyjackass.com


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 21, 2021)

I’m just happy leftists are all going crazy over this ... bunch of cunts


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 21, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m just happy leftists are all going crazy over this ... bunch of cunts


Have there been riots? People killed? I'm not a leftist at all. I'm a traditional Republican but the riots don't seem to be panning out like many thought.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 21, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Have there been riots? People killed? I'm not a leftist at all. I'm a traditional Republican but the riots don't seem to be panning out like many thought.


That’s cause those pussies don’t wanna get shot


----------



## flenser (Nov 21, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Have there been riots? People killed? I'm not a leftist at all. I'm a traditional Republican but the riots don't seem to be panning out like many thought.


Just Portland, but they don't really need a reason to riot.


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 21, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Personally I would love to see him guilty of the other charges as he has gunned down 2 people and seriously wounded another.


Like what? The only other charge that he could arguably be guiltiy of is having a rifle while being 17 and not 18 outside of hunting. If that was your kid would you rather him be dead because of some nitpick like that?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 21, 2021)

I haven't read all the posts here. All I'll say is this. Anyone who has issue with the jury verdict needs better news sources.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 21, 2021)

Seeker said:


> I haven't read all the posts here. All I'll say is this. Anyone who has issue with the jury verdict needs better news sources.


Yup media just lies 24x7. Brutal. Not sure why


lifter6973 said:


> Are you kidding?  Florida has to be one of the most unsafe states in the US. So many murders.


Agreed, many parts of FLA are very dangerous. (Orlando, etc).
Then some parts like Safety Harbor, etc have very low crime.
Demographics of course come into play here.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 21, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Yup media just lies 24x7. Brutal. Not sure why
> 
> Agreed, many parts of FLA are very dangerous. (Orlando, etc).
> Then some parts like Safety Harbor, etc have very low crime.
> Demographics of course come into play here.


ur not allowed to say that


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 21, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> And I think everyone here knows I own semiautomatic weapons and am a gun enthusiasts, but people like Kyle give responsible gun owners a bad name and is the perfect example of why there needs to be some sort of change in gun laws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'm a pro gun guy here. I don't think anyone under 18 should be able to possess or buy any gun. If Kyle were older I guarantee he would of thought more about the consequences before putting himself in that situation. If he didn't have access to a gun he wouldnt of put him self in that situation. I can't fault him for being a dumb kid. We've all been there. But he should of never had access to that gun. With all that being said, I do agree that he had ever right to defend his life. Those rioters who attacked him brought it on themselves. They chose to attacked an arm person. That's on them. The Civil suits to follow will all be thrown out.


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 21, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> And I think everyone here knows I own semiautomatic weapons and am a gun enthusiasts, but people like Kyle give responsible gun owners a bad name and is the perfect example of why there needs to be some sort of change in gun laws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Pick a side dude, you're a gun owner which means you're (supposed) to already be smart enough to realize that laws don't do anything. We have no shortage of "gun laws" on the books, and that doesn't stop ANYBODY from doing something stupid with them, in which we the legal law abiding gun owners pay the price for.

If laws stopped crimes we wouldn't need Police or Jails. Laws are a way for people to be punished after the fact, nothing more. There has never been a time in history where writing something down and calling it a law has stopped somebody from doing something they decided they were going to do.

Would you argue the return of prohibition to stop DUI deaths? Given that 99% of people are responsible enough to NOT drink and drive and risk killing people? Haven't checked the numbers in a couple years but it was something like 40x the deaths from traffic stupidity than guns. Difference is when you die in a car crash for whatever reason, for some CRAZY reason they blame the person that was behind the wheel. Not the car, not the company that manufactured the car, not the traffic laws of the state, not the brewer/distiller of the 20 drinks they had prior. C'mon man!


----------



## shackleford (Nov 21, 2021)

guess we should all cut our dicks off cause... you know, rape. Just cause I use mine responsibly doesnt mean someone else does. So we all need to give it up...

makes sense huh?


----------



## j2048b (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## j2048b (Nov 21, 2021)

Saw this on fb....maybe its all true, maybe its not...


----------



## j2048b (Nov 21, 2021)

And this as well... Magicians using slight of hand....always great sorcerer's


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 22, 2021)

Welp fellas morons are retaliating over this completely rational verdict. Some MSM influenced smoothbrain ran over 50 people at a parade in wisconsin. 99% sure we're gunna hear it was retaliation to this verdict. They're hiding his identity, so you already know what that means 🤷‍♂ strap up fellas


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 22, 2021)

j2048b said:


> View attachment 15462
> 
> 
> And this as well... Magicians using slight of hand....always great sorcerer's


We really need to get a handle on media propaganda. Its out of control. What good is information if the facts are hidden and shared in a way to influence a particular thought and reaction. I think Trump offered a good solution to this (for now) suggesting he wants to open his own social platform. Although it's not a perfect solution is a start of catalyst for other to follow suit and change the status quo.


----------



## flenser (Nov 22, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> Welp fellas morons are retaliating over this completely rational verdict. Some MSM influenced smoothbrain ran over 50 people at a parade in wisconsin. 99% sure we're gunna hear it was retaliation to this verdict. They're hiding his identity, so you already know what that means 🤷‍♂ strap up fellas


Wasn't hidden for long. 

"According to Red State, the NY Post and others, a person of interest has been identified as Darrell Brooks of Milwaukee. described as a "black man with dreadlocks" who was released on cash bail a few days ago."


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Kyle will have a new book released within the year and make more then most of us can ever imagine.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 22, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> Kyle will have a new book released within the year and make more then most of us can ever imagine.


and will be gunned down the next time he's in public. then they'll act shocked when the gunman's sentenced


----------



## Kraken (Nov 23, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Like what? The only other charge that he could arguably be guiltiy of is having a rifle while being 17 and not 18 outside of hunting. If that was your kid would you rather him be dead because of some nitpick like that?


Actually, the statute Kyle was charged with violating makes it illegal for someone under 18 to possess a short barreled rifle (SBR). The defense moved to dismiss, and after a debate about what the statute means the judge sided with the defense. When the prosecution conceded that the rifle is not an SBR, the judge dismissed that charge.  The hunting stuff is for kids 16 and under.


----------



## Tazz (Nov 23, 2021)

It’s not ok to burn buildings, no matter what you believe your are standing for; not only does this bring upon negativity, but it transgresses against exactly what are you protesting for. Based on my interpretation, this was a protest (for some peaceful, for some others not) regarding BLM. I’m all for it, the US is a country of freedom of speech and they have every right to protest, however, burning black owned businesses during a protect for that specific race; well… yeah. 

This young man was:

Drop kicked in the head by a running individual
Hit in the face with a skateboard
Had a pistol pointed at him (seen in slo motion in court case)
Had bags and other objects thrown at him, such as rocks.

Before he fired his weapon, what can be learned?

If someone with a firearm is walking away from you, don’t attack them, and don’t attack anyone carrying a firearm in that regard. Unfortunately, in my opinion, this man would have been beat to death or seriously injured if he did not fire his weapon. The casualties were unfortunate, but given the circumstances, it seemed as the only option.

He also showed great firearm and trigger discipline with his rifle, he did not fire at anyone not a threat to him. He only fired at those who were moving in his direction in a hostile way within a close vicinity, or attacked him first. All bystanders were safe.


Not guilty is a verdict everyone should stand by, out of respect for the US justice system. As even “bIdEn” said, the jury system “works”, but to me, that’s not saying much coming from him; that’s for the people who actually believe his word means anything (for the few complete sentences he’s capable of saying). 

The argument of he wouldn’t of got it if he didn’t act like a “big man” with a rifle standing at a protect. No laws were broken due to his rifle being a long barreled rifle; and there is no law against someone being an asshole. So for anyone to justify actions of attacking someone due to them upholding their 2nd Amendment right, should do some research on the laws of Wisconsin. I can walk around as much as I want acting like a big tough man, it legally gives no one the right to physically attack me, law class 101.


----------



## Tazz (Nov 23, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m just happy leftists are all going crazy over this ... bunch of cunts



They can’t “go crazy” if they are already crazy. Absolutely nuts.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 23, 2021)

Haven't read all of these but I'm sure there's one or two of the "if he wasnt there in the first place...."

Yeah, and if she didn't wear that short skirt she would have been raped.

Fkn knock it off.  You know better.


----------



## CJ (Nov 23, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Haven't read all of these but I'm sure there's one or two of the "if he wasnt there in the first place...."
> 
> Yeah, and if she didn't wear that short skirt she would have been raped.
> 
> Fkn knock it off.  You know better.


If they do, the same can be said about the 3 that were shot. 

If they weren't there, or did what they did, they wouldn't have been shot. The only ones who broke laws that night were them.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 23, 2021)

This whole trial, as Kyle Rittenhouse said in his interview recently, was that it was about the right to keep and bare arms. The narrative to push it as racist was an emotional distraction from an ulterior motive.


----------



## gallileo60 (Nov 23, 2021)

Glad it turned out in his favor, I could have easily seen him railroaded...


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 23, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> This whole trial, as Kyle Rittenhouse said in his interview recently, was that it was about the right to keep and bare arms. The narrative to push it as racist was an emotional distraction from an ulterior motive.


Watched his interview with Tucker Carlson lastnight and heard him mention that.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 23, 2021)

Sven Northman said:


> Watched his interview with Tucker Carlson lastnight and heard him mention that.


What I find funny is that even though Brandon tried to cover up and say he agreed with the court, but then turn around and cower to the same PC crowd.  Camilla Harris said that the verdict only proves that her work is not done (as she claims she's been battling legal cases like that in her career).  They really want to disarm the public.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 24, 2021)

Jihad Against Modernity said:


> In my religion attacking and destroying others property is a very


common activity


----------



## mugzy (Nov 24, 2021)

Jihad Against Modernity said:


> In my religion attacking and destroying others property is a very big crime and a sin. Defending your own life, family or property, or by extension that of other innocent people, is a very good deed. So much so that one who is killed defending his life, his family or his property dies as a martyr with a huge reward.
> 
> Sa’id ibn Zayd reported: The Prophet, peace and blessings be upon him, say, “*Whoever is killed protecting his property is a martyr. Whoever is killed protecting his religion is a martyr. Whoever is killed protecting his life is a martyr. Whoever is killed protecting his family is a martyr*.”
> 
> ...


This is a bodybuilding forum. Please do not bring your religion into our forum.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> 65 gun murders in Chicago each month (average) and many more injured.
> Unsure why media likes to ignore that but spew hate/lie's 24x7 about mean white supremacist w/ a gun and cause hate across the nation?? Hmmm, weird...
> 
> 
> ...


Maxwell trial going on as well and no coverage.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

j2048b said:


> View attachment 15462
> 
> 
> And this as well... Magicians using slight of hand....always great sorcerer's


Damn lol I was behind should of waited to comment was catching up lol exactly why the distractions and that Waukesha shit sketchy at best


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Haven't read all of these but I'm sure there's one or two of the "if he wasnt there in the first place...."
> 
> Yeah, and if she didn't wear that short skirt she would have been raped.
> 
> Fkn knock it off.  You know better.


I truly believe he should of not been there at all but at the same time I say his innocent


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Most people will type “10character” when they didn’t want to respond and hit reply nonetheless, only to brought digits to make the required 10 characters


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 24, 2021)

I've heard some folks say "he shouldn't have been there" When I mention BLM rioting, they've said "Its their right". Cant have it both ways kvnts. 30 people died during BLM riots. "Their right" 

You can riot, but not help to defend from it, I see...


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> cuz no one wants to hear about your horse ass of a _religion_


Kind of a shitty thing to say.


----------



## mugzy (Nov 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Kind of a shitty thing to say.


I see you liked it nonetheless 

Edit: Oh I see you used the shit post. I didn't know people knew that was there. We need to add some more options to those.


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I see you liked it nonetheless


I gave it a 💩 post.


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> *kinda would be unfair to leave my comments up and delete his though :/


I'm not deleting either


----------



## flenser (Nov 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm not deleting either


His did get deleted


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 24, 2021)

Religion would be a lot less harmful if people actually followed what their religion taught.

The problem is that people use them as an excuse to justify their shitty behaviour instead of actually walking the walk.


----------



## mugzy (Nov 24, 2021)

I removed all of his negative comments and religion promoting posts. I had no interest in letting that go any further in railroading the topic. He came back at me as if this was a government owned website and I had to let him speak it. He got the rest of the day off.....


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> cuz no one wants to hear about your horse ass of a _religion_



Why the aggressive attitude. I have a Glorious Qu’ran, Kitan Laqdas, Book of Mormon, WatchTower publication, & an NASB. Since when do you speak for everyone in this fórum about their interests & what should be discussed?


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I gave it a  post.



I’ll do the same thing once I jump on laptop (off Tapatalk).


----------



## mugzy (Nov 24, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Why the aggressive attitude. I have a Glorious Qu’ran, Kitan Laqdas, Book of Mormon, WatchTower publication, & an NASB. Since when do you speak for everyone in this fórum about their interests & what should be discussed?


I believe you when you say you have a Qu'ran and we have many great muslim members. The difference is nobody ever knew your religion until today. You do not push your religion on others. Nobody wants somebody else pushing their beliefs onto them.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I believe you when you say you have a Qu'ran and we have many great muslim members. The difference is nobody ever knew your religion until today. You do not push your religion on others. Nobody wants somebody else pushing their beliefs onto them.



I’m not Muslim, I was just listing the various holy books of Muslims, Baha’i, LDS, Jehovah Witnesses, and mainstream Christianity. I hope it didn’t come across that I was any of those because I didn’t list our holy scriptures; only those that I know of but don’t practice it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joliver (Nov 24, 2021)

Holy war eh?

I'm in. 

To keep in the spirit of this forum, if you want to participate in the legal, medical, political discussions, you MUST include diet, lifting, or recovery advice/questions in the post. 

So let it be written, so let it be done. 

Thus sayeth the jol. 

Amen.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

j2048b said:


> View attachment 15462
> 
> 
> And this as well... Magicians using slight of hand....always great sorcerer's


The maxwell case is HUGE in my opinion


----------



## flenser (Nov 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> The maxwell case is HUGE in my opinion


It must be. It's actively ignored in the media, including cutting off people who bring it up.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 24, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Religion would be a lot less harmful if people actually followed what their religion taught.
> 
> The problem is that people use them as an excuse to justify their shitty behaviour instead of actually walking the walk.


yeah, and people do the same with political affiliation, you know, Democrats vs Republicans


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> It must be. It's actively ignored in the media, including cutting off people who bring it up.


That is a huge injustice. We have a right to know and damnit I WANT TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 24, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, and people do the same with political affiliation, you know, Democrats vs Republicans


Indeed. 

Anyone who truly believes that either party has their best interest or well being in mind needs a psychological evaluation.  

Both parties would happily crucify you and dip you in boiling oil if they thought that they could get away with it and it would benefit them politically.


----------



## flenser (Nov 24, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, and people do the same with political affiliation, you know, Democrats vs Republicans


The two party "conflict" is more like professional wrestling than religious differences.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 24, 2021)

For our religious guy:


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

j2048b said:


> View attachment 15462
> 
> 
> And this as well... Magicians using slight of hand....always great sorcerer's



Kittenhouse’s trial was also a distraction within itself. They tried to make it about race when the underlying true meaning was the 2nd Amendment and their attempts to stifle the right to keep and bare arms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> It must be. It's actively ignored in the media, including cutting off people who bring it up.


A lot of big names on both sides of the political aisle have a vested interest in keeping the trial quiet.  Since the media is basically bought and paid for by whatever corporate sponsors happen to pull the strings at any particular media company, I doubt that we’ll hear much of the trial.  All of the major outlets are basically pretending that the trial isn’t even happening. 

I also have a feeling that Maxwell isn’t going to live for very long.


----------



## flenser (Nov 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> That is a huge injustice. We have a right to know and damnit I WANT TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENED


As long as I don't have to see videos of what happened. Watching Brandon fondling little girls in public was bad enough.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> As long as I don't have to see videos of what happened. Watching Brandon fondling little girls in public was bad enough.


Agreed. Obviously.


----------



## Tazz (Nov 24, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Kittenhouse’s trial was also a distraction within itself. They tried to make it about race when the underlying true meaning was the 2nd Amendment and their attempts to stifle the right to keep and bare arms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Agreed, it was a matter of 2nd Amendment rights being upheld properly. Not race.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 24, 2021)

Something I've got to say here. 

Alot of you guys have said the same thing "he never should have been there".  And I disagree. 

Those riots, in that kids town were staged upon a lie.  Jacob Blake was literally caught in the act of stealing a car and kidnapping two children.  He fought the police with a knife, hot tasered and still resisted.   That's how it all started.   Then the democrat party and the mainstream media spun lie after lie about the shooting.  "Innocent black man shot by racist white cops" was the narrative.  
Then democrat vice president candidate Kamala Harris called him a hero and said she was proud of him. 

This led an assault of left wing activists coordinated and supported by democrat party operatives and encouraged by democrat party politicians upon this kids community's. 

The destruction of this community was orchestrated by the democrat party for political gain.  This was all beyond Kyle's control. 

Kyle Rittenhouse and s few men of his community did what any man would do when the democrat party governor, under pressure from the DNC literally stood aside and allowed the DNC foot soldiers of BLM and antifa destroy that community.     Those men gathered together to protect what they could of their own community.  And should be commented for it. 

As for Kyle, all of these factors were way beyond his control and understanding.   He did what any American youth would do.  Be a boy scout, try to help his community the best way he knew how. 

My question is, if Kyle Rittenhouse wasn't supposed to be there, where was he supposed to be?
Playing video games and bitching at his mama to make him Hot pockets?

I think he was right where an American youth of a man should have been.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Holy war eh?
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> ...



One of the most technical songs I've had the opportunity to learn on my Jackson Charvel.


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 24, 2021)

Tis the spirit


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 24, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> One of the most technical songs I've had the opportunity to learn on my Jackson Charvel.


That’s rad you should do videos ...I have a few on here somewhere in the music forum


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Tis the spirit


are these guys Grind-core?  Reminds me of bands from mid-first decade of 2000's.


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 24, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> are these guys Grind-core?  Reminds me of bands from mid-first decade of 2000's.


I think they would be “deathcore”


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> That’s rad you should do videos ...I have a few on here somewhere in the music forum


I only practice my scales to keep from getting rusty, usually when my spouse is playing keys or the piano.  It's been years since I've played in a band (20 something) and over ten since I last sang in a choir.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> I think they would be “deathcore”



My buddy did these, he added the video to supplement his playing:






[Edit] added one more


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 24, 2021)

JUST IN: Jury Reaches Verdict in Trial of Three Men in Killing of Fake 'Jogger' Ahmaud Arbery - Guilty, Guilty, Guilty (VIDEO)
					

The jury on Wednesday reached a verdict in the trial of Travis McMichael, his father Gregory and their neighbor, Willian Bryan. The three white men faced charges of felony murder, false imprisonment, malice murder, aggravated assault and criminal attempt to commit a felony in the killing of fake...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 24, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> JUST IN: Jury Reaches Verdict in Trial of Three Men in Killing of Fake 'Jogger' Ahmaud Arbery - Guilty, Guilty, Guilty (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> The jury on Wednesday reached a verdict in the trial of Travis McMichael, his father Gregory and their neighbor, Willian Bryan. The three white men faced charges of felony murder, false imprisonment, malice murder, aggravated assault and criminal attempt to commit a felony in the killing of fake...
> ...



Those guys were guilty in my opinion.  I just can't see how chasing the guy down and shooting him dead was acceptable. 

That said, this whole "innocent jogger" shit is ridiculous.  As Ahmad had been seen days before going in and out of houses in that neighborhood.   And let's face it, nobody goes "out jogging" in work boots and long Pocket shorts. 

But even if he was stealing shit, that didn't give them a right to gun him down in the dirt like a Stray dog that ate someone's chickens.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 24, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Those guys were guilty in my opinion.  I just can't see how chasing the guy down and shooting him dead was acceptable.
> 
> That said, this whole "innocent jogger" shit is ridiculous.  As Ahmad had been seen days before going in and out of houses in that neighborhood.   And let's face it, nobody goes "out jogging" in work boots and long Pocket shorts.
> 
> But even if he was stealing shit, that didn't give them a right to gun him down in the dirt like a Stray dog that ate someone's chickens.


The guy was up to no good, I have no doubt about that, but chasing someone down and shooting them is not acceptable behaviour.


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> ...but chasing someone down and shooting them is not acceptable behaviour.


Neither is putting a "u" in behavior. 😁


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 24, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Those guys were guilty in my opinion.  I just can't see how chasing the guy down and shooting him dead was acceptable.
> 
> That said, this whole "innocent jogger" shit is ridiculous.  As Ahmad had been seen days before going in and out of houses in that neighborhood.   And let's face it, nobody goes "out jogging" in work boots and long Pocket shorts.
> 
> But even if he was stealing shit, that didn't give them a right to gun him down in the dirt like a Stray dog that ate someone's chickens.


Yeah I agree they are guilty. They could have followed him and got on the phone with the police. That would have been the right way of doing things.

Every once in a while the justice system works the way it should. Rittenhouse...this case. Not always though.


----------



## Jihad Against Modernity (Nov 26, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Python?  Sure do. Fantastic language.


The Prophet Muhammad is gay. Yusuf pears hate the prophet Muhammad.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 26, 2021)

Excuse me sir. @Valdosta felt bad that you were banned for a day. We weren’t aware you were going to come back and expect that the owners of this forum to allow you to continue creating disharmony. I attempted to understand you as I believe everyone deserves a chance to make things right. Is coming back and attacking those you came in conflict with going to get you anywhere. We all need to try to understand each other not be so quick to respond. Understanding each other will give us the time and peace we need to reconcile our effortS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Excuse me sir. @Valdosta felt bad that you were banned for a day. We weren’t aware you were going to come back and expect that the owners of this forum to allow you to continue creating disharmony. I attempted to understand you as I believe everyone deserves a chance to make things right. Is coming back and attacking those you came in conflict with going to get you anywhere. We all need to try to understand each other not be so quick to respond. Understanding each other will give us the time and peace we need to reconcile our effortS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I disagree some people need to be squashed quickly and swiftly


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Excuse me sir. @Valdosta felt bad that you were banned for a day. We weren’t aware you were going to come back and expect that the owners of this forum to allow you to continue creating disharmony. I attempted to understand you as I believe everyone deserves a chance to make things right. Is coming back and attacking those you came in conflict with going to get you anywhere. We all need to try to understand each other not be so quick to respond. Understanding each other will give us the time and peace we need to reconcile our effortS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


ya ig he deserved it i thought I was in the wrong the day before but idk


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 26, 2021)

I thought you practiced the religion of peace. You are not providing a very good testimony of your life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mugzy (Nov 26, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I thought you practiced the religion of peace. You are not providing a very good testimony of your life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did you see the posts I just deleted from this thread? Clearly this person had an objective in mind when joining here.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 26, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Did you see the posts I just deleted from this thread? Clearly this person had an objective in mind when joining here.


This sure is one very hot topic no doubt, and that brings out the worst in SOME people.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 26, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> This sure is one very hot topic no doubt, and that brings out the worst in SOME people.


It had nothing to do with the topic of this thread..


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 26, 2021)

shackleford said:


> It had nothing to do with the topic of this thread..


Ok whatever it was...


----------



## shackleford (Nov 26, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Ok whatever it was...


bleep bloop


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 26, 2021)

That was a weird turn of events. In the thread that buddy started he seemed genuine about training and thankful for the advice that he got. Then he flew off the deep end and started acting like a nut  in this thread.

Ten bucks says that he’s a white American convert.

Anyway, moving on!


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 26, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Did you see the posts I just deleted from this thread? Clearly this person had an objective in mind when joining here.



Yes.sir. That’s why I was surprised . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tazz (Nov 26, 2021)

shackleford said:


> It had nothing to do with the topic of this thread..



Ha, @MindlessWork always chiming in at random moments with some “mindless” nonsense.


----------



## Tazz (Nov 26, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> The guy was up to no good, I have no doubt about that, but chasing someone down and shooting them is not acceptable behaviour.



Agreed, what should of been done was called the police to handle it and follow him in their vehicle. What they did wasn’t acceptable and the verdict of their case was well chosen. He 100% seemed to be up to no good, i agree with that, unfortunately, that doesn’t give them the right to shoot him down.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Nov 26, 2021)

Ehhh…the lesson here is never call the cops, and don’t film shit. Woulda been another cold case in a stack of a hundred others.


----------



## Tazz (Nov 26, 2021)

DeplorableCracker said:


> Ehhh…the lesson here is never call the cops, and don’t film shit. Woulda been another cold case in a stack of a hundred others.



I have to disagree.

Filming is what pretty much saved Rittenhouse, who knows what would of happened without those videos.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> Filming is what pretty much saved Rittenhouse, who knows what would of happened without those videos.


shouldnt have to provide evidence to prove your innocence. definitely helps tho


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 26, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> shouldnt have to provide evidence to prove your innocence. definitely helps tho



Disagree...the amount of bandwagoning in the world is ridiculous...and just from personal experience, in the eyes of America you're always guilty until proven guilty...even with evidence it's like "I can't believe he didn't do it..." Vs flat out saying "we were wrong" that shxt is ridiculous


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Nov 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> Filming is what pretty much saved Rittenhouse, who knows what would of happened without those videos.


Oh sure, different situation though. There were thousands of people running around in Kenosha. I’m talking about on a burbs backstreet. “Nope, don’t know the guy. I was lifting that day. Bye.”


----------



## GSgator (Nov 26, 2021)

It’s good to see our justice system work. If you can’t defend yourself from a attacker trying to kill you then there’s no hope.
Who and F just decides to go after a guy with a AR were im from that’s a  deterrent not a invite.
Also IMO it should be crystal clear on the agenda the main media has. Like how in the Fu$k did this turn into a racial topic he shot all white guys and I don’t promote violence but damn these ppl were garbage. This should have been a open shut case the DA had nothing.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 26, 2021)

GSgator said:


> It’s good to see our justice system work. If you can’t defend yourself from a attacker trying to kill you then there’s no hope.
> Who and F just decides to go after a guy with a AR were im from that’s a  deterrent not a invite.
> Also IMO it should be crystal clear on the agenda the main media has. Like how in the Fu$k did this turn into a racial topic he shot all white guys and I don’t promote violence but damn these ppl were garage. This should have been a open shut case the DA had nothing.


Exactly, they try to mask their motives under racism.  This was a second amendment issue.


----------



## FearThaGear (Nov 26, 2021)

youtube.com/watch?v=kSypu3hOzNo


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 26, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Exactly, they try to mask their motives under racism.  This was a second amendment issue.



Agreed, but that's how America is
Nobody wants to get deemed a racist
That's just as worst as being called a pedo (in the eyes of main stream america)
So when topics like this arise, and you throw racism under it...no one wants to touch it because if they go against guess what...their a racist....whether their right, wrong, or even undecided.

The word racism today is literally used as a self-defense mechanism/deterrent...


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 26, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> youtube.com/watch?v=kSypu3hOzNo


cool video, watched it entirely.


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> and will be gunned down the next time he's in public. then they'll act shocked when the gunman's sentenced


Don't forget it'll be an anti-gun Liberal that does it, and that's OK, because he hates guns.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 21, 2021)

lets see who gets more time:

cop who has suspect die of drug overdose while arresting him

or

celebrity elite that literally shot someone to death


----------

